# What do you name them?



## ArachnaeEsoterica (Apr 4, 2016)

Some people don't name pets unless they're fluffy but I name them all.My Grammastola Pulchripes are Veronica and Belial, my Asian Forest scorpion is Barbie (or Barbera) (even after I sexed that it was a male and not a female a few months ago); My P. cambridgei is Pumkinhead and Muspel for my P. Muticus. I don't know about the Avic pink toe yet, it reminds me of a tiny little kitten.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vezon (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't name mine because it would be too hard to remember them all. Also the fact that they aren't really pets. Naming your tarantulas is like naming fish in a fish tank.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 8


----------



## louise f (Apr 4, 2016)

Nothing just nothing. it would be completely pointles

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 4, 2016)

The names to learn are the scientific names, so you can talk to knowledgeable people about your spiders, not cute nicknames.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 4, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> The names to learn are the scientific names, so you can talk to knowledgeable people about your spiders, not cute nicknames.


Yeah agree, it`s not like a cute puppy or a cat

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## SausageinaNet (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't do things that don't benefit the T. It doesn't care if it has a name or not so nor do I. Only thing I do is give them numbers if I have multiple of the same species to keep track of molts etc..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mistertim (Apr 4, 2016)

I name mine but I can imagine it would become difficult once a collection gets very large. My B. smithi is Ventress, my A. versicolor is Harley Quinn and my C. cyaneopubescens is Pants (don't know the sex yet...so Pants it is).


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 4, 2016)

mistertim said:


> I name mine but I can imagine it would become difficult once a collection gets very large.



Names fall by the wayside as a collection grows.  There are those that would think it's foolish to start in the first place.  The time spent coming up with clever names is better spent learning about the animals themselves.  How many members know the countries and climates their spiders are from and which subfamilies they're in?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## CEC (Apr 4, 2016)

A,B,C, easy as 1,2,3, or maybe Do-Re-Mi...


----------



## Tenevanica (Apr 4, 2016)

Vezon said:


> I don't name mine because it would be too hard to remember them all. Also the fact that they aren't really pets. Naming your tarantulas is like naming fish in a fish tank.


Are you crazy? They're totally pets!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Tenevanica (Apr 4, 2016)

I name my tarantulas to keep track of them. It gets boring just numbering them, and when I have a guest over it's better to say "oh yeah, that's my _Psalmopoeus irminia _'oscar'" than it is to say "oh yeah, that's my _Psalmopoeus irminia _#4" I don't have many T's at the moment, but I keep track of names (and feeding, and molting) in an Excel spread sheet. I see nothing wrong with naming them. If you don't want to you don't have to, but it's not bad if people do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## SausageinaNet (Apr 4, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> I name my tarantulas to keep track of them. It gets boring just numbering them, and when I have a guest over it's better to say "oh yeah, that's my _Psalmopoeus irminia _'oscar'" than it is to say "oh yeah, that's my _Psalmopoeus irminia _#4" I don't have many T's at the moment, but I keep track of names (and feeding, and molting) in an Excel spread sheet. I see nothing wrong with naming them. If you don't want to you don't have to, but it's not bad if people do.


I don't think anybody sees naming your Ts as bad. It is just something that is unnecessary and therefore a matter of opinion. Using the word "pet" might also be different for people but to me a pet is something I can pet like a cat, a dog, a bunny or whatever else people keep as pets. Ts aren't pets to me. They are wild animals that live under my care. My opinion is that if you call them pets new keepers might be under the impression that they are the same as their guinea pig so it is ok to take them out and pet them whenever you feel like it. I pefer to think of them more like fish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 4, 2016)

louise f said:


> Yeah agree, it`s not like a cute puppy or a cat


<3 I have a rescued and fat 0.1 _Brachypelma vagans_ and i named her "Dr. Cooleridge" and i love that nonsense name so much, looool, she's an hairy crazy (try to steal her water dish) old _Theraphosidae _puppet/puppy/eight legged/family/friend

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 4, 2016)

My 0.1 _Ephebopus murinus_ name is "Ossicino", in Italian means "Little bone" lol
My 0.1 _M.robustum_ is named "Djanice"
My 0.1 _C.marshalli_ is named "Boudicca"
My 0.1 _P.cambridgei_ is named "Poldo" (Italian name for Wimpy, from Popeye, in English)

The rest are unnamed :-/ so far but i definitely love to give my T's names.

Best was "Tonton Macoute" to a very angry, easy to piss off, _P.cancerides_ i had time ago, damn i  miss her

Reactions: Like 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## GG80 (Apr 4, 2016)

The only one of mine that technically has a name is my first, a female G. porteri. I didn't name her, but my friends decided they were going to call her"Tina". I don't bother with names as I would prefer anyone who shows an interest in my tarantulas to get off on the right foot and refer to them by their scientific names. All my enclosures have the full scientific name on them, eg. "Lasiodora parahybana", rather than "L. parahybana" or "Lp".
I don't see any problems with people taking the time to name their ts though. Each to their own and all that, it's just not for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 4, 2016)

Well, why of course i stick to scientific names always (i hate common names save for few, like 'OBT' etc) there's nothing wrong IMO to name T's... IMO they are family, just like my other animals. Different, of course, but still... family for me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## scorpanok (Apr 4, 2016)

the only inverts in my collection that have names are the ones that have a lot of personality.


----------



## mistertim (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah naming certainly isn't necessary, but its not a bad thing. Not like it takes that long. To me it just feels sorta cold or impersonal to not name them. I know they aren't people or mammalian pets and don't really have "personalities" per se but they're still under my care so I'd prefer them to each have unique names as they are each unique spiders. But that's just me and just my personal opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haksilence (Apr 4, 2016)

About half of mine have names. But as the collection grows and you start rotating out your collection via sales, trades, loans ect naming becomes less important.
As of right now I only name my adults or subadults that I have no intention of rotating out because I either have a mate for them or plan on acquiring a mate.

Mostly I'm lazy and name them something according to their scientific name.

B. Smithi =scarlet (close to sharlet, and Mexican RED knee)
A. Brocklehursti = Brock
Obt = Oscar (the grouch)
A. Avic = Vicky

Ect ect ect


----------



## Xinmone (Apr 5, 2016)

I only have a few Ts, but I've found that if I talk about them by nickname instead of scientifically the arachnophobes among my family and friends feel less apprehensive about the fact I have a bunch of spiders in my apartment.  I think the idea that giving your T a nickname makes it seem more "friendly" or anything is nonsense.  People tend to name all sorts of strange things in their lives anyways, why should Ts be any different?  A friend of mine's named her toaster, why shouldn't I name my Ts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (Apr 5, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> My 0.1 _Ephebopus murinus_ name is "Ossicino", in Italian means "Little bone" lol
> My 0.1 _M.robustum_ is named "Djanice"
> My 0.1 _C.marshalli_ is named "Boudicca"
> My 0.1 _P.cambridgei_ is named "Poldo" (Italian name for Wimpy, from Popeye, in English)
> ...



Hehe, learned a little Italien today. nice to know, well now you just need to name one after our alltimes great guy CB <3 are you crazy if i should name all mine i would not be able to remember.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Apr 5, 2016)

When I'm thinking about them to myself, I certainly use the scientific names. Much, much easier to keep them straight. However, my significant other doesn't share the love for the hobby as I do, so it's much easier to use names when talking about the spiders to her. Most of the time, she takes the honor of naming them. Some are funny (naming an H. incei "Hannibal" after it ate all of it's siblings and escaped shortly after), and some are just sad (naming a B. vagans "Steve" after we thought it died from a cyst, vaguely like Steve Jobs).

A few of the names are: Maggie, Twinkle, April, Ruby, Sage, Ivy, Verner, Sam, Ally, Steve, Bill, Helium, Truffle, Lindor, Stapes, Triss, Plum, Puh-kin, Hannibal, Rafiki, Krampus, Rusty, Shelly, Blossom, Vex.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pociemon (Apr 5, 2016)

ArachnaeEsoterica said:


> Some people don't name pets unless they're fluffy but I name them all.My Grammastola Pulchripes are Veronica and Belial, my Asian Forest scorpion is Barbie (or Barbera) (even after I sexed that it was a male and not a female a few months ago); My P. cambridgei is Pumkinhead and Muspel for my P. Muticus. I don't know about the Avic pink toe yet, it reminds me of a tiny little kitten.


with so many T´s home i call them by scientific name. But i do give them a number so i can control wich T is bred or not...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MikeC (Apr 5, 2016)

Some of the spiders that have remained in my collection long enough have had the distinction of a name plastered on the enclosure, courtesy of the label maker and the fact I liked to name them when my collection was smaller and easier to visually manage.

This has led to the unfortunate circumstance where one of my oldest H. mac females is named Barry White, simply because I'm awful at ventral sexing and she either shreds her molts or incorporates them into her curtains like some sort of cannibalistic interior decorator.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 5, 2016)

louise f said:


> Hehe, learned a little Italien today. nice to know, well now you just need to name one after our alltimes great guy CB <3 are you crazy if i should name all mine i would not be able to remember.


Not all my T's have a name, only some  one after CB you say? Uhm... have to think something

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 5, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Not all my T's have a name, only some  one after CB you say? Uhm... have to think something



Yeah you have to do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 5, 2016)

There are people that get the impression that you are trying to be pretentious by rattling off the scientific names to them. I suppose there could be something to that if you know  that the person could not care less about the scientific name. I think of, and usually refer to mine using the proper designations, but I have several that I also have pet names for. For example, my Lasiodora parahybana, the L.P., in writing is "Elpy". My B. smithi is "Geronimo" due to a rather frightening plummet taken early on as a s'ling. A couple I've named after folks that mean something to me. 
But I really don't like using the common names in the pet trade very much either, for the obvious reasons. At the end of the day, naming is a convention that I use sporadically depending on the circumstances. But it doesn't make a person less of a keeper if they like to use a pet name as long as they are aware that it isn't always useful to refer to them in that manner..
On the matter of "pets" it's a matter of semantics. I don't consider more primitive creatures to be pets, but I don't think that is any worse than thinking of them as specimens either. I'm not a scientist, and not even a collector, so "pet" is as good a description as any.  "Pet fish" does sound weird, though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## matypants (Apr 5, 2016)

I don't have that many, so it's easy to name them. A new one coming this weekend though. There's a reptile expo and usually there are decent Tarantulas.

Grammostola porteri - "Petunia"

Brachypelma sabulosum / Brachypelma sp. hobby form red rump - "Olive"

Acanthoscurria geniculata - "Isadora" a.k.a. "Isaporka"

Grammostola porteri MM - "Buddy"

Brachypelma vagans / Brachypelma sp. hobby form red rump - "Baby Tot"

As far as semantics go, the Cambridge dictionary defines pet as -


*pet noun [C] (ANIMAL) *
› an animal that is kept in the home as a companion and treated affectionately: "She has several interesting pets, including a couple of snakes."

So I guess the word pet technically fits the scenario of keeping tarantulas. lol


----------



## lunarae (Apr 5, 2016)

I think as long as you keep yourself educated to each species you're keeping and when you talk to others about them when seeking advice you use their scientific name then there's no problem having a 'pet' name. Even if they aren't something you can take out and cuddle with they are still part of the family to an extent because they are under your care. At least that's how I see ours. Our A. versicolor is named Sarah, and our G. porteri/rosea is named Spikey. Both named by my hubby as they are his. And then the LP is mine which I haven't decided on a name for it yet. Naming adds a small level of carefree fun to the experience in my opinion. Obviously the T doesn't care one way or the other but it doesn't hurt to have a name if that's what you wanna do. I know for a fact ours will all have names no matter how many we get. They will have their name right next to their scientific name.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faing (Apr 5, 2016)

I may not know their names but everything is labeled with a 'name', species, and gender.

I go for cute and food related: Sparkles, Muffin, Truffles, Fluffy, etc

Same for fish. 

I guess they're my pets, or part of a collection. I don't think it matters how you look at it as long as everything is well taken care of. I wouldn't consider a pet something you necessarily have to physically interact with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sana (Apr 5, 2016)

I nickname some of mine.  I start out with small groups of a species that I need a specific gender from.  Once they are large enough to properly sex the ones that I'm keeping generally end up with nicknames.  All my paperwork and enclosures are labelled only with scientific name and gender.  Nicknames are only used between the family and nothing gets a nickname that hasn't spent the first several months to couple of years being referred to as Genus species 1 (2,3,etc).  Also I don't nickname tarantulas if Poec54 is looking.


----------



## Vezon (Apr 5, 2016)

lunarae said:


> I think as long as you keep yourself educated to each species you're keeping and when you talk to others about them when seeking advice you use their scientific name then there's no problem having a 'pet' name. Even if they aren't something you can take out and cuddle with they are still part of the family to an extent because they are under your care. At least that's how I see ours. Our A. versicolor is named Sarah, and our G. porteri/rosea is named Spikey. Both named by my hubby as they are his. And then the LP is mine which I haven't decided on a name for it yet. Naming adds a small level of carefree fun to the experience in my opinion. Obviously the T doesn't care one way or the other but it doesn't hurt to have a name if that's what you wanna do. I know for a fact ours will all have names no matter how many we get. They will have their name right next to their scientific name.





When you start to have 150+ specimens, will you still keep naming them all?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ArachnaeEsoterica (Apr 5, 2016)

SausageinaNet said:


> I don't think anybody sees naming your Ts as bad. It is just something that is unnecessary and therefore a matter of opinion. Using the word "pet" might also be different for people but to me a pet is something I can pet like a cat, a dog, a bunny or whatever else people keep as pets. Ts aren't pets to me. They are wild animals that live under my care. My opinion is that if you call them pets new keepers might be under the impression that they are the same as their guinea pig so it is ok to take them out and pet them whenever you feel like it. I pefer to think of them more like fish.





Vezon said:


> When you start to have 150+ specimens, will you still keep naming them all?



At that point I'd put them into their own dystopian sci fi complex/colony names and dictate several of them as the supreme council. Than laugh because the council is just a powerless figurehead in light of my absolute keeper power. hahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## lunarae (Apr 5, 2016)

Vezon said:


> When you start to have 150+ specimens, will you still keep naming them all?


More then likely. It's not like you get them all at the same time, and have to come up with 150+ names at once you know. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mistertim (Apr 5, 2016)

lunarae said:


> More then likely. It's not like you get them all at the same time, and have to come up with 150+ names at once you know. lol


At that point I would just rename them all Billy Bob Esquire and just put a number next to each one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lunarae (Apr 5, 2016)

mistertim said:


> At that point I would just rename them all Billy Bob Esquire and just put a number next to each one.


LOL


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 5, 2016)

Funnee about SF colonies!  
My B. albopilosum's name is Bratty Sue. Her species comes from the Honduran savanas which have monsoons and lots of cool places to burrow. 
She's my eightlegged baby. I have three fourlegged canines. I love them all. But differently for each one. 
Don't plan on having 150 Ts. Four at the most. Will want to breed a couple of them, but they'll all be on the pill until I get confident.


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 5, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Names fall by the wayside as a collection grows.  There are those that would think it's foolish to start in the first place.  The time spent coming up with clever names is better spent learning about the animals themselves.  How many members know the countries and climates their spiders are from and which subfamilies they're in?


Some of us can walk and chew gum at the same time...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 5, 2016)

Formerphobe said:


> Some of us can walk and chew gum at the same time...


 
Most beginners have their hands full learning the scientific names, and some learn the common names.  There are better things for them to be learning about their new pets than a third set of names.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## matypants (Apr 5, 2016)

I managed all three.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 5, 2016)

matypants said:


> I managed all three.


 
No doubt you've got the gum thing down too.  I just shake my head when I see the time, effort, and threads going into clever spider names, when there's so many other spider-related things they could be doing/learning that would be of infinitely more benefit to them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mistertim (Apr 5, 2016)

Formerphobe said:


> Some of us can walk and chew gum at the same time...


Geez. Rub it in, why don't you.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 5, 2016)

I name all my tarantulas after general cancer of the internet. FilthyFrank, iDubbzzTV, Donald Trump, Beyonce, Jinx, Derek Savage, and so on.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 2


----------



## mistertim (Apr 5, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I name all my tarantulas after general cancer of the internet. FilthyFrank, iDubbzzTV, Donald Trump, Beyonce, Jinx, Derek Savage, and so on.


lol you have a tarantula named Donald Trump?


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 5, 2016)

mistertim said:


> lol you have a tarantula named Donald Trump?


Probably an OBT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 5, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Names fall by the wayside as a collection grows.


Yes, if you are naming them, you don't have enough.



CEC said:


> A,B,C, easy as 1,2,3, or maybe Do-Re-Mi...


+1

They all get number designations after the listed scientific name, that's as close to a name as i will ever come

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sana (Apr 5, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> It's definitely a Ceratophrys cranwelli





cold blood said:


> Yes, if you are naming them, you don't have enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Bad N. chromatus 1, bad!  No biting!  Go to your room!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Apr 5, 2016)

I guess someone caught onto my joke on that post lol. I was waiting for somebody to point out I put the scientific name of a frog in with my guesses!


----------



## Sana (Apr 5, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> I guess someone caught onto my joke on that post lol. I was waiting for somebody to point out I put the scientific name of a frog in with my guesses!


Yeah I looked that up to see what the spider looked like and I got a frog.  I was super confused but I didn't want to call it because I thought I was insane.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Apr 5, 2016)

Though those frogs are mouse slaying, tarantula crunching, bottomless stomachs, with armored skulls and everyone should get to feed one at some point in their life lol.


----------



## Sana (Apr 5, 2016)

Sounds terrifying.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Apr 5, 2016)

They are actually really great pets but they eat anything that fits in their mouth (and their mouths are HUGE) so care must be taken not overfeed, and the adults need to be respected as a bite from an adult usually draws blood.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Apr 5, 2016)

also on topic I've named a few of my favorite T's just for fun!


----------



## SarahBRei (Apr 6, 2016)

I name all of mine after characters from the same video game, I only have 5, but I have Sten, Liliana, Morrigan, Bella, and Dagna. 

Sten is small, but will be the biggest in my collection when he grows.
Liliana looks pretty and sweet, but will f*ck you up if you look at her wrong. 
Morrigan is beautiful, and a snob.
Bella is a fat, active, bright character. Most interesting G. Rosea I've ever had. 
Dagna burrowed herself to Orzamar as soon as I got her.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 6, 2016)

SarahBRei said:


> I name all of mine after characters from the same video game, I only have 5, but I have Sten, Liliana, Morrigan, Bella, and Dagna.
> 
> Sten is small, but will be the biggest in my collection when he grows.
> Liliana looks pretty and sweet, but will f*ck you up if you look at her wrong.
> ...


Dragon Age?

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## matypants (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm thinking Dragon Age.

But really, in my experience, this hobby requires a thirst for knowledge, a love of creatures, a dash of patience, a dash of nerves, and a keen observational eye. A smidge of imagination isn't too much to ask. Besides, a name can foster attachment. That isn't so bad.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## bryverine (Apr 6, 2016)

By giving them names, it takes away that negative connotation of me keeping spiders in the house, *on purpose*. Getting that first spider was extremely difficult, by giving her a name, she sort of becomes "part of the family". It's all mental games with people here who have been taught to hate/fear spiders (we have black widows and brown recluse here).

I currently don't plan on having more than 20 tarantulas at a time, so naming isn't too difficult. Then again, who knows what the future holds... Maybe I'll stop naming them at some point.

For now, I name mine or my family names them for me, but only after I find out their sex. I name my fish too though...

Some examples:
My oldest spawn named these:
B. smithi - TIBS (the insy binsy spider)
A. avic - Ava
M. robustum - Wonder Red

I named these:
C. cyaneopubescens- Gina Billy-Bob
L. parahybana  - Christina Perryhybana
H. mac - Larry (pretty obvious)
P. muticus - Dahomey

Just fyi, our betta fish is named "underwater".

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 6, 2016)

matypants said:


> But really, in my experience, this hobby requires a thirst for knowledge, a love of creatures, a dash of patience, a dash of nerves, and a keen observational eye. A smidge of imagination isn't too much to ask.


 
Not giving silly names to deaf pets doesn't mean a person has no imagination or creativity, just that they prefer to use it in other ways, like designing cage layouts, or in artistic fields.  One could argue that it takes infinitely more imagination to make a painting or create music than it does to make up spider names.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 6, 2016)

I give everything a name. The names make them more appealing to me for some reason. It gets boring just calling them by their scientific names. The names don't do anything for the T, there just sometimes run for the owner.
H. maculata-LaFawnda
A. geniculata-Xerxes
A. seemani-Julius Caesar
A. seemani-Calpurnia
A. avicularia-Adele
A. avicularia-Fluffy
Cellar Spider-Jimmy
Asian Forest Scorpion-Buttercup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 6, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> I give everything a name. The names make them more appealing to me for some reason. It gets boring just calling them by their scientific names. The names don't do anything for the T, there just sometimes run for the owner.


_Calpurnia_!

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Brendan Straut (Apr 6, 2016)

I think its amazing that you can catch crap on this website just for *considering* naming a T. If you don't have the time or interest to name your T's more power to you. Don't tell people who do that they are wasting their time and should be spending it elsewhere. As if a name is going to take precedence over husbandry and care in the eyes of a new owner.
My Albo is unnnamed, unsexed, my LP is Donna (From Parks and Rec) and my Avic Avic is Arwen (Lord of the Rings)

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## matypants (Apr 6, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> *Not giving silly names to deaf pets doesn't mean a person has no imagination or creativity*, just that they prefer to use it in other ways, like designing cage layouts, or in artistic fields.  One could argue that it takes infinitely more imagination to make a painting or create music than it does to make up spider names.


That insinuation was never there. Act like it was and argue about it if you want to. Yeah, I know it takes more imagination. I will agree. I draw, paint and dabble in playing the guitar. I like making cage layouts, and still manage to come up with silly names for my deaf pets because I like to. And because I can. Boring is as boring does.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## matypants (Apr 6, 2016)

Brendan Straut said:


> *I think its amazing that you can catch crap on this website just for *considering* naming a T.* If you don't have the time or interest to name your T's more power to you. Don't tell people who do that they are wasting their time and should be spending it elsewhere. As if a name is going to take precedence over husbandry and care in the eyes of a new owner.
> My Albo is unnnamed, unsexed, my LP is Donna (From Parks and Rec) and my Avic Avic is Arwen (Lord of the Rings)


November Sierra. I mean really. What garbage.


----------



## Sana (Apr 6, 2016)

Ah come on Dad let the kids have their fun....


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 6, 2016)

Brendan Straut said:


> I think its amazing that you can catch crap on this website just for *considering* naming a T. If you don't have the time or interest to name your T's more power to you. Don't tell people who do that they are wasting their time and should be spending it elsewhere. As if a name is going to take precedence over husbandry and care in the eyes of a new owner.


 
I wouldn't quite call it crap.  We've had many pointless _'What should I name my spider'_ threads, seems like the majority are by people that don't know much about husbandry, breeding, or taxonomy.  Maybe naming is the priority. 

BTW, I've been doing this a lot longer than you have, helped many more people than you have; is it really up to you to tell _me_ what I'm allowed to say to people here?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## matypants (Apr 6, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> I wouldn't quite call it crap.  We've had many pointless _'What should I name my spider'_ threads, seems like the majority are by people that don't know much about husbandry, breeding, or taxonomy.  Maybe naming is the priority.
> 
> BTW, I've been doing this a lot longer than you have, helped many more people than you have; is it really up to you to tell _me_ what I'm allowed to say to people here?


Except this isn't another 'What *should* I name my spider' thread. This is a 'What *do* you name them?' thread. Lol.  Ok. We get it. You find it indicative that those who name them don't care as much as you do about husbandry, breeding or taxonomy based on past postings from other people. Granted you haven't straight up said so, but your attitude hints at that strongly. And ok, we get it. You've been around a long time in the hobby and have contributed your own time etc etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 6, 2016)

Oh, there's nothing wrong to give a name to one of our _Theraphosidae_. I mean, i love my T's, just the same way i love my other animals. They are just different. Not all of my T's are entitled to have a name. Not even my 0.1 _P.muticus_ 

When i saw (yes, when?) my _Hysterocrates gigas_ i love to say: "Oh, Hystero!" lol

Best name IMO i had was '_Tonton Macoute_' to a previous lovely totally old witch high strung _P.cancerides_ i had  still remember her class attitude. Those were no jokes, just like she was. Good times.

With that said, i continue to discuss about those using only, and only *always*, scientific names. I even hate, except for few exceptions like "GBB" or "OBT", common names, a disgrace for the hobby.

Names are a personal thing u_u

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brendan Straut (Apr 6, 2016)

Congratulations Poec54 for pointing out that you know more and have more experience than anyone else. The problem is, I wasn't disputing that. I am just saying don't be so condescending, which you constantly are. You do have more knowledge and experience and have helped more people than me, a lot more.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brendan Straut (Apr 6, 2016)

Also, if you're so concerned about your time, maybe you shouldn't be in the "Tarantula Chat" forum telling other people that their forum is a waste of time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 6, 2016)

How about this ? If you want to name them then name them if you don't then don't . Now isn't that simple . If you are into the scientific end of T husbandry then good , if you are into the fuzzy little pet end then also good . I don't think either side is right or wrong , just that you should respect the views of those who differ from your opinion .

Reactions: Agree 4 | Award 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 6, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> How about this ? If you want to name them then name them if you don't then don't . Now isn't that simple.


 
Perfect, name them what you want at home, and let's not tie up the forum with the naming threads.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 6, 2016)

Brendan Straut said:


> Also, if you're so concerned about your time, maybe you shouldn't be in the "Tarantula Chat" forum telling other people that their forum is a waste of time.



Whee! I remember the last time we had a discussion in the definition of "Tarantula Chat"! Fastest growing thread I ever witnessed, I think. Posts were removed.Heels were dug in. I got peeved. Mods stepped in! Experts committed hari-kari! Good times, good times!  

Looking back, it reminds me of the funny line in "Dr. Stangelove, or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb"
"Gentlemen, you can't fight in here! This is the War Room."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 6, 2016)

Brendan Straut said:


> Congratulations Poec54 for pointing out that you know more and have more experience than anyone else. The problem is, I wasn't disputing that. I am just saying don't be so condescending, which you constantly are. You do have more knowledge and experience and have helped more people than me, a lot more.


 
Never said I know the most, there's _a lot_ of people that know much more than I do.  But almost all of them have stopped coming here.  Those are the guys we all can learn from.  It would be nice that when they do make a visit, we'd have more to offer them than threads on naming spiders, spider tattoos, my rose hair won't eat, etc.  I'd love to get some of those guys back.  There used to be big collectors, breeders, & taxonomists from all over the world gathering here for regular discussions.  Cutting edge stuff.  That's what we need again.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 6, 2016)

_


Poec54 said:



			Perfect, name them what you want at home, and let's not tie up the forum with the naming threads.
		
Click to expand...

_
*Tarantula Chat*
*This forum is for anything about tarantulas that is not "scientific" in nature. This forum will be periodically purged. Formerly known as Tarantula Announcements*

That's the purpose of this forum . Non-scientific tarantula chat .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Brendan Straut (Apr 6, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Never said I know the most, there's _a lot_ of people that know much more than I do.  But almost all of them have stopped coming here.  Those are the guys we all can learn from.  It would be nice that when they do make a visit, we'd have more to offer them than threads on naming spiders, spider tattoos, my rose hair won't eat, etc.  I'd love to get some of those guys back.  There used to be big collectors, breeders, & taxonomists from all over the world gathering here for regular discussions.  Cutting edge stuff.  That's what we need again.


I agree. I think that as important to the longevity of the hobby, however, as the veterans are the noobies such as myself. With no one to learn from the more experienced, that knowledge is wasted. I've found that a lot of the arachnokings and arachnoemperors are less welcoming than they could be. I can't think of a better way to exclude people from the hobby than by discouraging them when they ask questions or post threads

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Brendan Straut (Apr 6, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> *Tarantula Chat*
> *This forum is for anything about tarantulas that is not "scientific" in nature. This forum will be periodically purged. Formerly known as Tarantula Announcements*
> 
> That's the purpose of this forum . Non-scientific tarantula chat .


Also the "periodically purged"  part makes it impossible for any thread to "tie up"  the forums

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 6, 2016)

As i've said there's nothing wrong to give a name to one (or all) of our _Theraphosidae_. The important thing IMO is to stick, when discussing, to scientific names, always.

The problem isn't a _Theraphosidae _named like/after a movie/videogame/comics or what else character lol. 

The problem is to read something like "Chile Flame Striped Purple Tiger" and pretending that others correctly Sherlock ID the _Theraphosidae _in question

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 6, 2016)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> I remember the last time we had a discussion in the definition of "Tarantula Chat"! Fastest growing thread I ever witnessed, I think. Posts were removed.  Heels were dug in. I got peeved. Mods stepped in!


 
I remember that well, and an administrator stepped in and made it _very clear_ that this part of the forum _was not_ for all the silliness that was going on at the time. Some members had assumed this was an 'anything goes' site, and that actual talk of keeping and breeding tarantulas was an incidental topic for when they ran out of other things to talk about.  I'd like to think that we can maintain some standards and may once again attract some of the hobby's most knowledgeable people.  I play an active part on this forum these days; I'm filling a void because so many of the people who I learned from have gone.  Look at the top 20 contributors here, and how many have you seen posting in the past year?  Who's replaced them?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brendan Straut (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks for proving my point cold blood (arachnoking)

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 6, 2016)

Brendan Straut said:


> Thanks for proving my point cold blood (arachnoking)


Without debating with you, i have noticed that sometimes there's always the need to add the "title" into discussions. 

Jesus Christ, this isn't the WWF Royal Rumble of late '80 

There's "Arachnopeon/s" here that are good breeders & skilled as well, on the other hand.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 6, 2016)

Sigh. And I swore I'd never go down this rabbit-hole again...ah well.

And those contributors left on account of what you describe, Poec, or could you be extrapolating a bit? Some people leave for things like that, some leave simply because there isn't anything really new to discuss for a period of time, I think. Shoot, I get a bit bored with repetitive threads, but shrug and think "Well, these are new conversations to THEM, why shouldn't they have the pleasure I had when it was new to me?" Then I simply pass up the thread if I feel it is of no interest. It's just that easy.

But anyway, you are neglecting to mention what the mods did NOT say. They did not say that there was anything inherently wrong with tarantula naming threads. They were backing you up on your dislike of MY style more or less, not the overall debate on the nature of posts that belong in a "Tarantula Chat" forum. I dialed it back somewhat as a result of that and try to never goof in the Tarantula Q & A" forum, (with mixed results). But again, your argument was akin to the Dr. Strangelove quote I posted. Just change it to "Gentleman, you can't chat about tarantulas in here, this is the Tarantula Chat forum." If it was a victory, it was a rather Pyrrhic one, as things slowed down. There were fewer goofy threads, but there weren't exactly a ton of cutting edge ones as a result either.

We are off topic now. I believe the topic was "What do you name your tarantulas?" Did I pull it off topic? Nope. I contributed my thoughts on the matter, which carry no more importance on it at the end of the day than your opinions on it. It's okay for you to wreck a thread and derail it, and not me?
I wouldn't put too much glory in having the mods need to step in, you were part of the problem as much as anybody else, and wouldn't back down an inch. You weren't just after "naming tarantula" threads, you were after anything that trivialized the hobby, including the examples of what the admins listed for what was acceptable. You even used an example or two that were listed verbatim in the description for acceptable content. I was surprised that they were not a bit insulted, because I saw it as "I don't care what THEY intended, it needs to be how *I* envision a tarantula chat forum to be. I'd say that that they intended for this section to be for fun, casual conversations as much as they did clinical ones, based upon the guidelines.

For the record, I really DON'T care much about taxonomy or breeding. I desire having passing knowledge on the spiders, maybe enough to keep from killing tarantulas, but I never intend to breed the things, and all I need to know about the taxonomy is enough to keep them reasonably straight. I don't collect them, I don't have the room or the funds for such things. I don't want the headaches of shipping them, so selling them or trading them has no appeal. I like tarantulas and enjoy learning about them, want to be able to take care of the ones I own, and maybe even offer advice or an opinion if it is something in question that I have experienced myself , but have absolutely no desire to become an "expert". Yes, heretical, I know. 
We have our fair share of knowledgeable folks here, including you, so I don't think that the hobby is gonna crumble anytime soon if some of them are a bit on the snooty side and left. people have left here for several reasons, boredom, growing weary of elitism and debates. Some simply left the hobby.

Oh, one last thing, I've asked this before, but...where DID those people go? Seems like there would be some sort of expert Elysium Fields out there on the internet somewhere where they retired to and gather for weekend barbecues and classification seminars, but I'm all over the place when it comes to forums, etc, and I've seen none of them out there. Maybe Facebook? I know Rick west still has a website, but I dunno if he keeps it updated. RobC was once a member here, but I think he had some sort of fall-out with some members here and left the building. He is currently inactive to the best of my knowledge, and I'm not sure he'd be considered an expert or not. Depends on your definition I suppose.. I'm sure there are others I'm not familiar with, of course.

Man, in the time I spent writing this, I could have come up with DOZENS of spider names! 

Note: I did a preview, and I'll advise to try and keep it civil. I can't imagine this discussion lasting long in any case, but if it turns into a brawl like the last time, it is doomed. Personally, I think a public debate can be cathartic and healthy, but opinions differ on that.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 6, 2016)

Honestly I think cats are neat.

A little spiteful but very fluffy creatures. 
I like cats.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Award 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 6, 2016)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> But anyway, you are neglecting to mention what the mods did NOT say. They did not say that there was anything inherently wrong with tarantula naming threads. They were backing you up on your dislike of MY style more or less, not the overall debate on the nature of posts that belong in a "Tarantula Chat" forum. I dialed it back somewhat as a result of that and try to never goof in the Tarantula Q & A" forum, (with mixed results)... There were fewer goofy threads, but there weren't exactly a ton of cutting edge ones as a result either.
> 
> *I* envision a tarantula chat forum to be. I'd say that that they intended for this section to be for fun, casual conversations as much as they did clinical ones, based upon the guidelines.
> 
> For the record, I really DON'T care much about taxonomy or breeding. I desire having passing knowledge on the spiders, maybe enough to keep from killing tarantulas, but I never intend to breed the things, and all I need to know about the taxonomy is enough to keep them reasonably straight. I don't collect them, I don't have the room or the funds for such things.


Yes, the admins did say that there's a limit to what they'll put up with, and that you and some of your cohorts at the time crossed the line.  They directed those individuals to another part of this forum ('The Watering Hole'?).  No, they didn't specifically prohibit naming threads, but...if we want to have this forum be anything like it was, we have to give those top people in the hobby a ray of hope that this forum hasn't deteriorated into one big party, with newbies answering newbie's questions.  Why would they bother trying to share info and teach us about husbandry, breeding and taxonomy when a good percentage of members have no interest in those things?  Sure a few the big guys from 5 or 10 years ago may have sold off their collections, but not all of them.  There were a handful of serious breeder/collectors still here a couple years ago, really smart guys, that have disappeared as the 'fun' threads grew in frequency.  Why would they want to try to hold detailed conversations with us about the important things they're learning and discovering, when we apparently have limited attention spans and are quickly bored by those things.  They'll find other people they can hold intelligent conversations with.  

I don't care what you name your spiders at home.  I expect it if you have kids.  But coming up with clever names or showing your tattoos are not the reasons why this forum was created.  Things that you're not personally interested in, are the things that need to be discovered and shared so that these animals are being reproduced, and that there is a hobby in the future.  Boring as it may be to some, that's the real goal.  Without breeding the hobby winds down and gradually ends.  Do you want to be on a sinking ship, laughing and making more holes in the bottom of it?  We can't expect a few people to do almost all of the breeding for us. There's so much still to learn, and if we want the teachers to come here and share, we have to step up our game so they won't think they're wasting their time.  If we want cutting edge threads with great info, we have to give the impression that it won't just go over our heads.  The fun, silly threads come with a price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Apr 6, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Never said I know the most, there's _a lot_ of people that know much more than I do. But almost all of them have stopped coming here. Those are the guys we all can learn from. It would be nice that when they do make a visit, we'd have more to offer them than threads on naming spiders, spider tattoos, my rose hair won't eat, etc. I'd love to get some of those guys back. There used to be big collectors, breeders, & taxonomists from all over the world gathering here for regular discussions. Cutting edge stuff. That's what we need again.


I think that would be awesome as well. Lately, I have been coming here a lot and I've learned more here than any other source I’ve been to. Just the other day you gave me a tip on how to tell my A amazonica’s sex once it gets older. I want to see those posts too. You worry if the *Old Ones of Vast Knowledge* return they will find us lacking. If so, then make those epic knowledge threads you long to see. Start conversations that are so informative and inspiring that everyone can’t help but to join in. I’d take part in that and gladly toss what little knowledge I have to the cause.

Create the threads you want to see in the forum.

(Yes, I shamelessly stole the Be the change you want to see in the world quote)

Some like the naming posts. Others like the photo posts. You seem to like the information posts. People should post what they enjoy. People should read what they enjoy. 

In keeping with the theme of the thread I'll add this: My sister came over and was looking at my Ts. She said I should name one of my A versicolors Splat. I asked her why and she stated that he left those cool looking white marks on the side of the enclosure. I didn't have the heart to tell her it was poo, so now I have an A versicolor named Splat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## matypants (Apr 6, 2016)

Should everyone shut up until the gurus come back?

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Reid0210 (Apr 6, 2016)

My g. Rosea is named Hairy.....it's a female.  I got her when I was 10 and 19 years later she is still alive and kickin....with a dude name.
When you have alot of t's it's hard to come up with good names for them all so only a small portion of mine are named. I'll let me kids give them names when they come up with good ones....princess Sophia was my youngest daughters idea of a good name....that's what she calls one of them now lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ArachnaeEsoterica (Apr 6, 2016)

Reid0210 said:


> My g. Rosea is named Hairy.....it's a female.  I got her when I was 10 and 19 years later she is still alive and kickin....with a dude name.
> When you have alot of t's it's hard to come up with good names for them all so only a small portion of mine are named. I'll let me kids give them names when they come up with good ones....princess Sophia was my youngest daughters idea of a good name....that's what she calls one of them now lol


My first T, god bless her, was given to an arachnophile working at a pet store locally. she was 10ish years old when I gave her away. my biggest regret is that she was mean and temperamental, and hated the sand substrate(I didn't understand her needs and the pet store owner gave her the wrong advice).


----------



## ArachnaeEsoterica (Apr 6, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> showing your tattoos




OH speaking of which, I have this one which highly resembles an orb weaver on my shoulder. its my first tattoo ever.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 6, 2016)

Trenor said:


> You worry if the *Old Ones of Vast Knowledge* return they will find us lacking.


They will return and they will find us

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rogerpoco (Apr 6, 2016)

Sorry,folks. Likely an unpopular reply(didn't read all 5 pages,ha).
I have 65 T's(+ a purp sac,gonna pull anyday,and a T. gigas sac that...scares me. Not sure why I bred them...).
To be honest,another thread is about how many T's are too many. I have too many. But I love every single one of them,and all as individuals,I swear.
I DO have more time on my hands than most,probably,and am able to spend luxury time with my T's.
They ALL have names. Good ones. OBT-Ginger,Peru Purps-Prilosec and Nexium,T. ockertis Tick and Tock,lol. Crazy stuff. Charlie braunshauseni.
If you don't have time/inclination to name your T's,that's certainly understandable. But to hassle someone that does is silly.
I love my T's. I KNOW they don't love me back. Is still ok for me to personalize the process as I see fit,and perfectly ok for others to do otherwise.
That's wishy-washy,AND a solid opinion,haha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 6, 2016)

Rogerpoco said:


> Is still ok for me to personalize the process as I see fit,and perfectly ok for others to do otherwise.


No. 

My final say on this. Unless provoked. 


"Chit Chatty threads that do not have implications on the hobby at large, such as:


I am getting a new T tomorrow!
My T molted and it put on 3"!
I think my T likes Iron Maiden...
Why is it so hard to pick a new T?
What shall I name my new T? Aunt Betty just died, I think she might appreciate the namesake.
My tarantula loves me. "

Oh. Darn. I guess it IS okay to personalize the process. Disregard my previous answer. 

Kidding aside, I still don't understand why experts would be offended by such topics since they SHOULD know what to expect. A little bit of everything. I submit that any who post anything BUT chit-chatty items should be shot. Complaining about a chat forum designated forum driving away experts because the forum was all chatty and stuff is like complaining that the Tarantula Questions and Answers drove away the fun people because the forum was all science-y and stuff.

Th-th-that's all folks!


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 6, 2016)

matypants said:


> Should everyone shut up until the gurus come back?



That's not what I'm saying at all; that's kind of a pouty response.  I said give them _something worth_ coming back to.  Show the passion and quest for knowledge.  That spark that shows them you're in it for the long haul, not just passers by or casually interested.  I mentor people in all of my hobbies.  I'll help any enthusiastic beginner.  I've given/shipped a lot of free tarantulas to a number of people, both on this forum and outside of it.  I want to help the next generation dedicated to keeping the hobby strong.

What some people fail to realize is: the big players in this hobby spend a lot of time with their spiders, and have full-time jobs and families.  They don't have much spare time.  They're volunteering, for free, their limited time to advance the hobby to enthusiasts.  If the interest level is low, they'll find someplace else to share their knowledge, with people eager to learn.  Ever since the disintegration last year Benzedrine mentioned, when some people took things way out in left field and got pretty belligerent about it, the remaining big breeders and collectors have been almost non-existent here.  That's hurt all of us.  They choose between spending time here or spending that time with their families.  We have to respect their time if we want to get any of them back.  If it's Amateur Hour and members are clearly bored & getting restless with husbandry/breeding/taxonomy discussions, then who do you think we're going to attract?  Tim, the experts aren't 'offended' by the thread topics you mentioned, but it's a sure indication that they'd be wasting their time trying to have intelligent discussions here about tarantulas.  You're here for chit-chat and silliness, they're not.  What's best for the hobby: 1 of them or 100 that'll never go beyond casually interested?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Belegnole (Apr 6, 2016)

Poec, The reason many do not frequent this forum is not because people talk about silly stuff. It is because this site is known for being toxic. My first day back I saw a few threads that were so toxic I spoke to the top dog about it. This before I made a single post after years of being away. 

There is great knowledge here and it can be a great place to learn and share. But the way that many here are treated is just horrid.

Reactions: Agree 10


----------



## edesign (Apr 6, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Look at the top 20 contributors here, and how many have you seen posting in the past year?  Who's replaced them?


Bit of ignorance here, where is that list? Honest question. I see you can sort top members via number of msgs, via positive ratings, and a couple of others. I'm curious because when I read old threads while researching things I'll come across members that I forgot about from when I was most active (2004-2006/7) and jogs my memory of the quality of their posts. I remember Steve Nunn posting, Rick West, B.F. something (Eastern European/Russian sounding) or I've butchered it, RobC, someone that was really good with the scientific side of centipedes, and probably a good few I don't remember. Good times.

The only one I have with a real name is one of my firsts, an Lp, that I named Pinky. Very original. I named my first one Elsie. Any others have been more nicknames or variations of the species name, more for ease of saying and easier for others who visit to remember. I know the scientific names of all my T's and think it's something every keeper should as well (of theirs I mean, not mine, I'm not that narcissistic haha). If someone realizes why it's important it can pique their interest in other aspects of the hobby beyond how cool looking their pet is. Then possibly more. Ripple effect.


----------



## edesign (Apr 6, 2016)

Oh, I asked because members who were active long ago before the rating system was implemented might not be taken in to account. I'm not gonna be one of the experts, just wondering which sorting method.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 6, 2016)

edesign said:


> B.F. something (Eastern European/Russian sounding)


M.F. Bagaturov, from Russia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## edesign (Apr 6, 2016)

Thank you, I was close...I had one letter and the country right lol


----------



## truecreature (Apr 6, 2016)

I consider my tarantulas pets and name each one of them, and there's nothing wrong with that. It's not like coming up with names sucks up all my brainpower so there's not enough left to remember husbandry, scientific names, and locales.  It's just something I enjoy doing, and enjoyment is the entire point of keeping them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 6, 2016)

Belegnole said:


> Poec, The reason many do not frequent this forum is not because people talk about silly stuff. It is because this site is known for being toxic. My first day back I saw a few threads that were so toxic I spoke to the top dog about it.


I'm sure some don't come here because those that handle their spiders may not be encouraged to continue doing so.  Every tarantula site I've seen has warnings posted about handling.  Pretty standard.  We're also not thrilled with beginners getting OBT's and OW's.  Some of those people stomped out when they're weren't coddled, and probably bad-mouthed this forum.  Toxic?  No, there's been some pretty immature people that have left here, some had an attitude from day one.  The reason the big collectors/breeders rarely come here anymore is the level of threads has gotten progressively lower every year.  You think the big people around the world are going to come here and wade thru that?  They're the ones we_* really*_ need, the backbone of a forum, and they're just about gone. We really don't have much for them anymore.  That's self-inflicted.   

Blame the problems on me, but how many long-term collectors/breeders are left to answer questions?  Are you going to step up and field them?  By all means, be my guest.  Show us what you can do.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## EulersK (Apr 6, 2016)

We're already off topic - let's just keep this going.

All in all, I'm with @Poec54 on this one. I've only been in the hobby for three years, and I feel that I have come to a plateau of education on this forum. It is still very much a tool for me, as I live for the search function when buying a new species. However, I can count how many active members that I will readily learn from on one hand. I feel that I have become one of the teachers on this forum, and frankly, that's sad. We don't have these long-time users because, as a whole, the forum is nothing but silly threads. Sure, they're fun ("Guess that tarantula", for instance), but they accomplish nothing. The Questions subforum is just as bad; it's nothing but first time tarantula owners asking if wood chips work for substrate. Those threads are expected and, to me, welcomed. But that's _all _there is. I'm not against silly threads and a flood of newbie threads, quite the contrary. It's just that this is all this forum is.

I used to believe that this forum was toxic. That's why I went on a hiatus for awhile. No, it's just that the few old-timers left are sick and tired of ridiculous threads. Once again, it's very sad that I have reached that level after only three years.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Award 1


----------



## edesign (Apr 6, 2016)

I believe the "toxic" comment stretches back a long ways. It's not just the few old timers who are still here (I haven't been active enough lately to really notice anything), this forum has had plenty of members blasted with attitude even when I first joined. I've been on both sides early on but these days I try to keep it civil and understanding. Mellowing with age heh.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 6, 2016)

I didn't noticed "toxicity" here on this site. I'm recently "new" here as well (joined in 2014) not into T's (started in 1992) and no one blasted me.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 6, 2016)

Thank you EulersK.  Those that disagree with my approach, why aren't _they_ stepping up & answering questions and helping people on a regular basis?  Why aren't they sharing their knowledge?  Don't have the time, don't care, don't have much experience?  If they can give better answers, why don't they?  Anyone can sit and complain.  Walk the talk. 

I just looked at my ratings.  I've got 9,268 positive ratings, and 33 negative (_mostly from one person_).  What's that, about 99.5%?  Likewise almost all of the ones I've given have been positive.  Toxic?  Doesn't sound like it.  Seems like people get along here pretty well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cold blood (Apr 6, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I didn't noticed "toxicity" here on this site. I'm recently "new" here as well (joined in 2014) not into T's (started in 1992) and no one blasted me.


Ooooh, sounds like you're do for a good one you Italian:wideyed:......aaahh, maybe later.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xinmone (Apr 6, 2016)

So, as someone who is essentially a newbie, I tend to see a lot of these negative responses about not knowing enough about care before purchasing their Ts, having beginner related feeding questions, etc, and I wonder why there isn't some kind of "Beginner care and questions" area in the Tarantula section to begin with.  While I am aware that there are a lot of people like the ones Poec54 seems to enjoy railing against, there are also people like me, who spend almost 6 months just reading through the forums every night before even purchasing our first T.  The fact that this site is the best source for more detailed beginner information and resources because of those "my rose hair won't eat" threads, etc. is why some people come on here.  Do I agree anyone should find information like that BEFORE buying ANY living thing they plan to be responsible for? Yes.  But don't assume that just because these threads fall togehter under "Tarantula Chat" that all of the new people think that cute names and decorated terrariums are more important than having the knowledge to take the best care of their Ts that they can.

I'm only even posting this because I do get tired of this interloping hostility from a few obviously senior members of the forums, which is unfortunate, since they're the people who newbies like me need around.  If the forums need to be thinned so badly (which it seems clear that some of you think they do) then why hasn't anyone just petitioned for a new section or two?  I've been wondering for a while why "beginner care tips and questions" and things like this aren't in different areas, anyways.  Then there could be sticky threads for housing and such, or one giant sticky "guess the tarantula" thread. *takes deep breath* *is not used to internet rants*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 6, 2016)

edesign said:


> Bit of ignorance here, where is that list?


Top of the page, 'Members'.  We used to have some really sharp regulars here, and guest visits from the top people in the world.  Nothing but a distant memory now.


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 6, 2016)

edesign said:


> I believe the "toxic" comment stretches back a long ways. It's not just the few old timers who are still here...*this forum has had plenty of members blasted with attitude even when I first joined*.


And you joined 12 years ago!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Apr 6, 2016)

Xinmone said:


> I wonder why there isn't some kind of "Beginner care and questions" area in the Tarantula section to begin with.... I've been wondering for a while why "beginner care tips and questions" and things like this aren't in different areas, anyways.  Then there could be sticky threads for housing and such, or one giant sticky "guess the tarantula" thread. *takes deep breath* *is not used to internet rants*



When you go into questions and discussions forum, at the top, just above all the threads you can post to, there are a bunch of stickies up there that actually answer most of these all so common questions....this is one of those stickied threads...http://arachnoboards.com/threads/quick-reference-guide-to-answer-common-questions.145454/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Xinmone (Apr 6, 2016)

cold blood said:


> When you go into questions and discussions forum, at the top, just above all the threads you can post to, there are a bunch of stickies up there that actually answer most of these all so common questions....this is one of those stickied threads...http://arachnoboards.com/threads/quick-reference-guide-to-answer-common-que


I am aware, but I also know that this is the internet and repeated questions occur all the time XD  It just seems like it could be a way to thin things out, and potentially make it easier for more members to respond to questions that have answers within their comfort zone.  But that's really all i had to say. ^^


----------



## mistertim (Apr 6, 2016)

Yikes. This thread got a little heated. 

Personally, I really value Poec54's responses as he has been a helpful to me. Gotta take constructive criticism ok. Can he be a little over analytical? Sure, but different people do things their own way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## edesign (Apr 6, 2016)

Maybe it's been reduced a lot while I was away for a while. 

Poec, I know, reread my post  Which method of sorting? Most messages? Can't be because anyone can post anything.

Most positive rating? Ok...but as I mentioned it excludes the people who quit posting before the rating system was implemented.

Most points? See previous answer.

Most links, most media, and most albums are irrelevant.

Steve Nunn (136 positive ratings) was last active May 2015.
M.F.Bugaturov (3 positive ratings) - Oct. 2014
GoTerps (52) - May '14
Looks like Rick is actually still active (posted today) but rarely posts.

I'm just trying to point out that looking at the top contributors according to those lists leaves out some of the more knowledgeable people (doesn't invalidate the ones that do show up though). What would be really interesting is the ability to see post frequency versus periods of time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Xinmone (Apr 6, 2016)

mistertim said:


> Yikes. This thread got a little heated.
> 
> Personally, I really value Poec54's responses as he has been a helpful to me. Gotta take constructive criticism ok. Can he be a little over analytical? Sure, but different people do things their own way.


I agree, and I am very thankful that he is here, as well as many other users.  But there's never a good reason to be passive aggressive in a frivolous thread.  I have to admit, I've been curious about whether or not anyone else names their Ts or if they do just create sorting labels, so I've found it interesting to see all these different ways to go about it.  Especially the range of approaches between "function" and "fun".


----------



## matypants (Apr 7, 2016)

Ok, I'll play along- The tarantulas I'm interested in keeping, collecting or otherwise having are pretty easy to keep. Any information I need on them I likely already have or can get very easily. By not coming here I can avoid passive aggressive displays of internet knowledge machismo. Should I just leave? Serious question. I mean, I have "peon" next to my name. Who is going to take me seriously?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## edesign (Apr 7, 2016)

^chill

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## edesign (Apr 7, 2016)

I named my Smeringus mesaensis Satan's Little Helper...I miss that little dude running around its KK at night dragging it's claws along the slats making a clattering sound lol


----------



## ArachnaeEsoterica (Apr 7, 2016)

matypants said:


> Ok, I'll play along- The tarantulas I'm interested in keeping, collecting or otherwise having are pretty easy to keep. Any information I need on them I likely already have or can get very easily. By not coming here I can avoid passive aggressive displays of internet knowledge machismo. Should I just leave? Serious question. I mean, I have "peon" next to my name. Who is going to take me seriously?



Its really not that hard, I don't understand it either. You provide husbandry, than leave the spider to just live, presuming husbandry isn't hard. 1-2-3 right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lunarae (Apr 7, 2016)

Something I've noticed here is some people seem to have the impression that those who come up with names spend hours and hours if not days and days just trying to think up a name as if it's the only thing on their mind and they have absolutely nothing better to do, or as if it's more important then other information. Honestly when it comes to our T's I wait for a name to come to me rather then spend time pondering on it. Which is why the LP doesn't have a name yet, though 'Tiny' keeps sticking in my head. But it doesn't stop me from going out and reading up on various aspects to T's, different care that different species need. Learning different species names and distinctions, or just learning new things in general about various plant care and animals.

Giving them a 'name' does give a more personal connection to some and more attachment. It also does take away some of the fear and distrust that people who are outside the hobby have when they come face to face with them. Which honestly I don't see as a bad thing at all. But names can be hard to remember, and if one was trying to keep track of breeding and such a number system would be useful if not more productive/logical to use.

I don't see not naming them as bad either. Whatever works for someone works. There is no right or wrong on the subject in my book it's simply preference. There's nothing different between G. Rosea "#1" and G. Rosea "Pinky". They both represent the exact same thing to the person, it's a means of distinguishing that specific individual spider from others of the same species. Just one holds a more simple order to it, the other doesn't. But they still represent the exact same concept. So it doesn't matter if you do or if you don't as long as it works for the person.

If I ever was to get into breeding I can very easily say I would not come up with names for every sling as I would be finding them homes and they would not be staying with me, in that case I would simply use a number system. But any T's that stay with us would have names because it's just fun and like I said, We let names come to us rather then fret over them. Sarah didn't get her name until I want to say January or February and we got her back in September of last year.

I think the reason that emotions get high over the subject is that people who name feel judged as uneducated or childish, silly for it by those who hold experience (Which isn't always the case) and they want to feel acceptance and taken seriously. While those who don't name feel judged as cold and uncaring by those who do when that's clearly not the case (not saying they are judged that way either, just a perspective). It's all about the fear of judgments that emotions tend to get high, as soon as that's let go and it's realized that it doesn't matter one way or the other. It's a lot easier to not let things be taken personally. We all have opinions and they don't always match up but we all share a love for this hobby and that's what we should focus on to keep us united rather then let the more insignificant opinions drive wedges up between us and block people from being willing to listen to one another when the important advice and knowledge is being shared. As long as no harm is coming to the T over a subject at hand then there's no point to get overly attached and upset over the difference of opinion.

At least that's how I see it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 7, 2016)

Seriously guys, cats are really freaking cool. They're like spiders, but they actually care about you! 

We should make a subforum for worshipping cats. 

(Just trying to uphold peace, I know I'm doing the exact opposite of what I like seeing/doing, but currently this needs a little bit of relief.)

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Award 1


----------



## Xinmone (Apr 7, 2016)

lunarae said:


> As long as no harm is coming to the T over a subject at hand then there's no point to get overly attached and upset over the difference of opinion.


^^^^^^^^ This.


----------



## GSA8 (Apr 7, 2016)

ArachnaeEsoterica said:


> Its really not that hard, I don't understand it either. You provide husbandry, than leave the spider to just live, presuming husbandry isn't hard. 1-2-3 right?


yet this site has more than its fair share of people providing incorrect husbandry, posting about it, and taking offense when a knowledgeable individual attempts to correct them.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 7, 2016)

Belegnole said:


> Poec, The reason many do not frequent this forum is not because people talk about silly stuff. It is because this site is known for being toxic. My first day back I saw a few threads that were so toxic I spoke to the top dog about it. This before I made a single post after years of being away.[/quite]
> 
> There is great knowledge here and it can be a great place to learn and share. But the way that many here are treated is just horrid.




Guess th-th-that wasn't all folks afterall.  but I should have said unless provoked or something pointed out needs confirmation and clarification.


I was refraining from playing that card, though I'm uncertain why.  But since it is on the table, I've seen criticism on at least three other boards. And those were good ones. We had a kerfluffle with yet another, but it was more from some who had an axe to grind that wanted to fan the flames, really.
The point is, do we have a reputation of being too big a group of goofs, or one of being nasty? If the latter, which reputation is in need of being corrected? I don't care how useful a place is, if I feel unwelcome, I'll give it a wide berth.



			
				eddesign said:
			
		

> I remember Steve Nunn posting, Rick West, B.F. something (Eastern European/Russian sounding) or I've butchered it, RobC, someone that was really good with the scientific side of centipedes, and probably a good few I don't remember. Good times.


Yeah, those are some of the names I was trying to remember. And, I'll point out that most of them flew the coop before i ever began delurking, and I'm thinking before Poec was here as well. But mind you, i was a little unsure who was being counted as experts. If it was they, well, I'm afraid they left for reasons that most of us here today cannot be accounted for. Shoot, I can only remember seeing one of them, Rick West, actually post. But I wasn't very active in the main community. I believe i may have interacted with RobC a time or two, but I'm unsure. This is why I've tried to puzzle out who left due to a lack of integrity of the boards.

Now, as it happens, back in 2014, I presented the conundrum to some of the alumni who had departed. I sort of decided to keep it under my hat, but I think maybe I'll share the replies I received, identities redacted, of course. I had framed my query in regard to whether or not OBT's for beginners was a big issue in the past, as that's been a hot topic here many times. I got a few responses that I found to be interesting...

_ AB is full of morons_

Er, okay, that one wasn't so insightful. I'll get another. 

_It was an issue, but then again if you had a Rose hair as your first and played with it, you were also in the wrong as far as they were concerned. _


So the sentiment concerning handling has been around for awhile. I happen to agree with the sentiment, but have also believed that it could be offered in such a way to not put people on the defensive.

_All of the above, I had been on that site for 8 years (to date) but in the last year or so I just can't stand how everything changed. No specific examples but I just got sick of dealing._

Yeah. Got sick of dealing does not equal "People did not take it seriously enough".


_Arachnoboards always had a quick turnover of users, just like the hobby always did. That's why I never understood why people say "AB is full of moronos" or "I left that site due to the know it alls" etc.... Chances are the people you didn't like, left a long time ago. You may not like the new people as well, but they will be gone just as quick. What I really don't get is they all left to come to Facebook, which is the melting pot of "morons" and "know it alls". Facebook is far worse then any small time special interest forum in my opinion. As well as it has a poor search function. Facebook did take its toll on all the forums, they are all much slower these days, not just AB._

This I think gets to the heart of the matter the best. I've said it myself. It isn't so much a matter of posting habits, as it is times changing. Seems sort of judgemental to blame it on a particular group entirely.

_I just realized like 75% of that forum is the same debates ad nauseam. Got done with it._


Another valid complaint. So anyway, all that is why I am sort of skeptical that any one thing drove anybody away, experts or otherwise. Yet we need to focus on only one thing?


Now as far as the same old questions getting tiresome, that can be blamed on search engines. People researching their new tarantulas are excited and want answers fast. Et voila! A new thread. Wash rinse, repeat. I think it is just an occupational hazard of frequenting a message board, really andneeds to be tolerated to at least some degree. Of course, they are sometimes scolded for not using the search function adding to the "toxic" reputation. It may be annoying, but is it THAT difficult to just scroll past threads if one is not interested in helping? No shame in doing that, somebody will do the task. The only real downside is that another thread may get pushed back a page. Otherwise-meh.



> We used to have some really sharp regulars here, and guest visits from the top people in the world. Nothing but a distant memory now.



But, are you extrapolating the cause and effect from your view of the way a forum should run or have you gotten that straight from the horse's mouth? Did anybody say "Eh, I left because they have a tarantula chat forum."? It's entirely possible, but personally, I consider that any expert that cannot fathom the nature of a "Tarantula chat" may know their tarantulas, but they may need to understand socialization a tad better. Not being facetious there, I believe that may be a problem for many who tend to focus to narrowly.




Poec54 said:


> And you joined 12 years ago!


As did I, newbie. C'mon ed, let's blow this popstand. Darned kids! 

Actually, I'm proud of the fact that I haven't been to any other forums and seen anybody say that they steer clear of this forum due to my presence and attitude. I figure there are plenty of behind-the-scenes complaints, here though.  Not particularly ashamed that I don't have the resources to have a huge collection and thus the inclination to spend time studying specific species and their husbandry, either. 

Gah. it's a good thing I care about this community in my own way, these posts are a lot of work, what with gathering cites, making quotes, italicizing and stuff. [/I]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## edesign (Apr 7, 2016)

matypants said:


> Ok, I'll play along- The tarantulas I'm interested in keeping, collecting or otherwise having are pretty easy to keep. Any information I need on them I likely already have or can get very easily. By not coming here I can avoid passive aggressive displays of internet knowledge machismo. Should I just leave? Serious question. I mean, I have "peon" next to my name. Who is going to take me seriously?


Fine, I'll play, peons shouldn't even be posting in the first place  Come back when you have enough posts to get rid of such a lowly title.  I'll have to talk with the admins asap about adding a new rule reflecting such.

Edit: Just like the entry level job descriptions. "Entry level position...must have 4 years of experience."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## edesign (Apr 7, 2016)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Now as far as the same old questions getting tiresome, that can be blamed on search engines. People researching their new tarantulas are excited and want answers fast. Et voila! A new thread. Wash rinse, repeat. I think it is just an occupational hazard of frequenting a message board, really andneeds to be tolerated to at least some degree. Of course, they are sometimes scolded for not using the search function adding to the "toxic" reputation. It may be annoying, but is it THAT difficult to just scroll past threads if one is not interested in helping? No shame in doing that, somebody will do the task. The only real downside is that another thread may get pushed back a page. Otherwise-meh.


I was infamous for search engine scolding. I've long since learned to just keep scrolling. It's amazing how fast you can get 10 pages deep if you do that lol. Also why I don't post much even when I am browsing. I'm not inclined to add "me too" responses most of the time. If it's already been answered I'll keep scrolling. But yeah, I always do lament the same posts popping up daily on ANY forum. I've just become apathetic in a way, people are lazy in general and want to be spoonfed, it's a double-edged sword feeding that though. On one one you keep people interested in the hobby but on the other you're also enabling the behavior. 



> As did I, newbie. C'mon ed, let's blow this popstand. Darned kids!


Man...shut up, you're gonna get us put on a watch list

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey, I gotta have elitist credit somehow! Post count? Nah, although if Watering Hole posts counted, I'd have been a contender. Encyclopedic knowle-Snarf! I can't even finish THAT! Ratings? Harrumph, it's a popularity contest. I have a few, but they are mostly "Funny" ratings and as such count for nothing. So seniority it is!

Interesting. I thought those names you mentioned stopped posting a long time ago. O'll have to stand corrected on that portion of my musings. Of course it is proof that *I* couldn't have had anything to do with their departure, I'm sort of unlikely to be posting in the sorts of specific threads they probably post in as it would likely be too uh...specific to interest me. New rule: Either post about the species _I_ have or don't post at all!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sana (Apr 7, 2016)

Good grief guys.


----------



## mistertim (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey guys, how are everyone's tarantulas doing? Just wanting to make sure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 7, 2016)

mistertim said:


> Hey guys, how are everyone's tarantulas doing? Just wanting to make sure.


I think the Ts are all okay . It's the people that need some help .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 7, 2016)

ArachnaeEsoterica said:


> Its really not that hard, I don't understand it either. You provide husbandry, than leave the spider to just live, presuming husbandry isn't hard. 1-2-3 right?



Then why all the websites and books?  Why are almost all the new species first bred in Europe and not the US?  Why are we still importing tens of thousands of CBB slings from Europe?  Shouldn't the US be self-sufficient? 

This hobby's continued existence depends on breeding.  Most countries have been closed for exporting wild animals (under the misconception that animals and plants are safe in the wild, in spite of massive habitat destruction).  If laws are passed and we're not able to get CBB's from Europe anymore, the US and Canada are in trouble, as they're way behind on learning how to breed many species.  Those that require environmental/climate triggers are _much_ harder to breed successfully, as in captivity males can mature at the wrong times and females may not be in synch with them.  Some of the Europeans have figured this out, few Americans have, which is why we still import so many of their slings every year. 

Websites and books don't stress breeding enough, as if it's just another thing to amuse a spider owner.  For the species we want to keep going here, we need a lot of people producing sacs annually to meet the demand.  We can't depend on a small number of breeders here (who could leave the hobby, retire, or move on to other animals), or always having a European connection (which laws could end at any time).  A lot more hobbyists need to get involved.  One of the popular tarantula books, the TKG, says that if you want to breed your spiders, you may need to keep them differently than the book recommends.  Let that sink in.  The husbandry advice wasn't designed to be conducive to breeding.  With so many countries closed for animal exports, how relevant is a recent book with keeping advice that's not compatible with breeding?  Where are the spiders going to come from in the future?  We have to learn to breed what we have now.  Spiders don't magically appear. 

If we want to have the serious breeders/collectors on this site, the silliness needs to be dialed down.  As we are now, we're not a good way for them to be spending their time.  Do we want to be a hot spot where the world's top tarantula people come to share new info and have intelligent discussions with us, or do we want to be where beginners come to have fun and act silly, where the people answering questions are beginners or just casually interested?  We used to be the former, we're well on our way to be the latter.  Some people no problem with that.  But as the deterioration continues and visits by big collectors and breeders become fewer and far between, don't expect some of us to sit and watch that happen without saying anything.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 7, 2016)

I seriously think that asking for a breeding/taxonomy sub-forum might not be a bad idea, with a rule that NO levity or off-topic banter be tolerated. Breeders could discuss it to their hearts content, people interested in breeding would be able to ask questions, etc. It only makes sense to me that a specialized branch of keeping tarantulas should have a dedicated forum. Collectors would just have to tough it out in one of the regular forums, though, that isn't specialized enough in my opinion. ANYBODY with deep pockets can collect tarantulas and what determines a collection anyway. 100 of one species or one of every species available?

And then if experts complain about chat topics after such a sub-forum is made available, well...they are twits. There are more than enough knowledgeable people that could cover the husbandry bases here that wouldn't be spending ALL of their time in a breeding/taxonomy forum, so I don't believe that husbandry questions would be ignored. 
Breeding and taxonomy ARE important. But not necessarily anything that everybody needs to be up to date on. Maybe such an implementation is overkill, but if it manages to make everybody happy, both "casual" and "serious" hobbyists, it might be worth it. The other forums could remain the same for the most part, it would just serve to keep people from being told they are destroying the forums and the hobby.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 7, 2016)

matypants said:


> Serious question. I mean, I have "peon" next to my name. Who is going to take me seriously?


Next would be "_squire_" if i'm not wrong. Not that bad. If you know what i mean... "Praise the Sun!" my man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rogerpoco (Apr 7, 2016)

Phew. What a mess...
I take my keeping very seriously,people have joked about how particular I am about things. While I like to learn on my own it is great to have a resource here with knowledgable people who can help answer technical questions.
...
But for the most part,I'm just kinda a person that likes to talk to other people that like T's,about...well,anything,really. Disc golf,Big Bird,Van Halen. I'm kinda nutto,and all over the place.

I think a lot of people that keep T's just don't "click" well with others,and are able to find people here with similar passions. If this isn't the place to find/talk to them,then where? I understand that there are off-topic forums here,but one of the issues seems to be that it isn't being used properly.

I wonder strange,non-scientific things about my T's at times,and can see the need for a forum to discuss it,I suppose. I can also see that being very irritating for those only seeking knowledge/facts.

Hobby getting bigger,fast. Simple answer(Occam's Razor):One big board,two separate sets of forums.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Czech prime (Apr 7, 2016)

I have no idea what happened to the thread but i'll stick to the topic

The only one i kinda named is a p. Regalis male, Bort. Friends and family named some but i honestly don't remember moat of what they came up with. Neither do i call/present any of them by anything other than their scientific names (g. Rosea was called fru fru, rosie, rozy and miško)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 7, 2016)

Why can't we have both?
A place for breeders and knowledgeable people, and a place for newbies and a place for fun?

You can't expect new people to dive in on more advanced knowledge, just like you can't expect long time enthusiasts and breeders to always answer the same threads with the same questions. 
Maybe the forum needs some reorganization. A part classified for knowledge, accessible for reading to all, but not for posting save for the long time enthusiasts and breeders. A section for beginners with info and tips, and room for questions. A section for fun threads like guess the tarantula. (Although I must say, I've found this thread highly educational in id-ing spiders. 
We can't all be breeders. But we also can't all be just about beginners and fun. Maybe beginners on the forum shouldn't be allowed to post for a specific time, to ensure reading. People who are dedicated will stick around, people who are not will leave. 
Please try to find some acceptable middle ground. People with knowledge are important, but the newbies are as well, since they are the future. 
As for knowledgeable people leaving because the fun and beginner influx;  they are responsible themselves to keep the forum interesting for themselves. Instead of leaving, or not participating, post threads that are important to you. Everybody needs to make an effort. Old timers, intermediates, newbies, everyone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Award 1


----------



## matypants (Apr 7, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Then why all the websites and books?  Why are almost all the new species first bred in Europe and not the US?  Why are we still importing tens of thousands of CBB slings from Europe?  Shouldn't the US be self-sufficient?
> 
> This hobby's continued existence depends on breeding.  Most countries have been closed for exporting wild animals (under the misconception that animals and plants are safe in the wild, in spite of massive habitat destruction).  If laws are passed and we're not able to get CBB's from Europe anymore, the US and Canada are in trouble, as they're way behind on learning how to breed many species.  Those that require environmental/climate triggers are _much_ harder to breed successfully, as in captivity males can mature at the wrong times and females may not be in synch with them.  Some of the Europeans have figured this out, few Americans have, which is why we still import so many of their slings every year.
> 
> ...


Here's a thought Poec54, why don't you just call up or email these professionals or friend them on Facebook and interact with them yourself instead of being constantly insufferable to people here? Are you autistic? I'm just wondering.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 7, 2016)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> I seriously think that asking for a breeding/taxonomy sub-forum might not be a bad idea, with a rule that NO levity or off-topic banter be tolerated. Breeders could discuss it to their hearts content, people interested in breeding would be able to ask questions, etc. It only makes sense to me that a specialized branch of keeping tarantulas should have a dedicated forum.


 
You're taking it too far.  If you've looked at the threads back when there were a lot of big collectors/breeders here with taxonomists drooping by, they had fun, they joked, it wasn't a funeral.  There was passion, camaraderie, and humor.  They learned a lot from each other, it wasn't just a one-way flow of information.  There are people that can have fun with what they're doing and not continually wander off to left field with silly, cutesy stuff.  You clearly are not one of those people.  But most people can strike a balance between focus and fun.  It would be nice if members didn't test the limits of how far things can be taken off track.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 7, 2016)

I name all of them.  I try to educate people about spiders, and other 'creepy crawlies' and I have found that people are FAR more receptive of them when they are named.  No, it might not do any good for the tarantula, but it absolutely goes a very long way in helping people get over their arachnophobia and that benefits all spiders in the end.
Naming them isn't silly, it isn't stupid, and it isn't just for newbies.  I've had tarantulas for nearly 17 years and I have named every single one of them. Naming them is a conscious choice of mine because it is proven that people react in a different manner when animals are given an identity.  This is very old news - having an identity makes people react differently to who you are talking about.  This applies to people and animals and is just as effective for both.
In that time period I have posted hundreds of photos to Facebook, and other social media sites, and changed countless minds about spiders.  I have been told that people killed every spider they saw until I introduced Evelyn and their minds did a complete 180 degree change and they have never killed a spider since. I have received countless messages and comments from people saying that they could never harm a spider again because they always have Evelyn (or Chloe or Scirocco) on their minds when they see any spider - even true spiders.  Of course I will also include the scientific name, in case someone decides they want to learn even more and google them, but I do put emphasis on giving them an identity.
Tarantulas with names change people's attitudes about tarantulas every single time.
There is nothing wrong with naming them and people shouldn't be made to feel like idiots for doing so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Award 2


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 7, 2016)

matypants said:


> Here's a thought Poec54, why don't you just call up or email these professionals or friend them on Facebook and interact with them yourself instead of being constantly insufferable to people here? Are you autistic? I'm just wondering.


 
'Insufferable' with 9,275 positive responses?

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 7, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> 'Insufferable' with 9,275 positive responses?


You can sound a little harsh at times . You slammed me pretty hard the other day for my OBT thread .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## matypants (Apr 7, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> I name all of them.  I try to educate people about spiders, and other 'creepy crawlies' and I have found that people are FAR more receptive of them when they are named.  No, it might not do any good for the tarantula, but it absolutely goes a very long way in helping people get over their arachnophobia and that benefits all spiders in the end.
> Naming them isn't silly, it isn't stupid, and it isn't just for newbies.  I've had tarantulas for nearly 17 years and I have named every single one of them. Naming them is a conscious choice of mine because it is proven that people react in a different manner when animals are given an identity.  This is very old news - having an identity makes people react differently to who you are talking about.  This applies to people and animals and is just as effective for both.
> In that time period I have posted hundreds of photos to Facebook, and other social media sites, and changed countless minds about spiders.  I have been told that people killed every spider they saw until I introduced Evelyn and their minds did a complete 180 degree change and they have never killed a spider since. I have received countless messages and comments from people saying that they could never harm a spider again because they always have Evelyn (or Chloe or Scirocco) on their minds when they see any spider - even true spiders.  Of course I will also include the scientific name, in case someone decides they want to learn even more and google them, but I do put emphasis on giving them an identity.
> Tarantulas with names change people's attitudes about tarantulas every single time.
> There is nothing wrong with naming them and people shouldn't be made to feel like idiots doing so.


Shhh!! You're going to scare away the Elders of Eternal Knowledge! Come on! Be more serious. At least act like your naming conventions are collegiate. Like "Subject001" etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## matypants (Apr 7, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> You can sound a little harsh at times . You slammed me pretty hard the other day for my OBT thread .


That's because generally speaking, this place has an attitude problem. I lurked for months on end before one of the moderators finally saw fit to finish up my registration so I could post. I had to re-apply and make another account to get anyone's attention. So no. It doesn't bother me one bit if I come off as rude here. That's how this place is anyway. Fickle and rude. Friendly to some, crappy to others and conceited in most respects with the exception of a small minority. Oh well. It is what it is. Let the butthurt flow like fine wine I say. Poec54 makes me not care about this place at all.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Tivia (Apr 7, 2016)

I only have three Ts right now and only one has a "pet name".  I had two versicolors originally, so I called them Thing 1 and Thing 2.  Thing 2 passed away sadly, so I only have T1 left.  I haven't named my other two, but I'm not opposed to it.  I call them by their scientific names as I don't know common names all that well. If people want to name their Ts, have at it.  It doesn't bother me any.
I'm lucky that I live with someone who is very knowledgeable about Ts and was once a very active member here (an 'old timer' if you will), so I can pick his brain with questions if need be.  I have not personally run into any issues with any member here, but I've sat on the side lines and watched some serious flaming go on.  I've found that a lot of the 'controversial' members have a lot of experience and valuable info to share and a low tolerance for bull-oney.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Award 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 7, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> I name all of them.  I try to educate people about spiders, and other 'creepy crawlies' and I have found that people are FAR more receptive of them when they are named.


 
Names are fine for the public.  They don't own tarantulas, few probably ever will, so there's not much point in them learning the scientific names.  They won't use them, won't remember them.  But that has nothing to do with this forum, which is a gathering of tarantula owners/collectors/breeders/dealers.  We're specialists.  This site was created so we'd have things to talk about of more substance than regular threads about clever name suggestions.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## EulersK (Apr 7, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> You can sound a little harsh at times . You slammed me pretty hard the other day for my OBT thread .


And he slammed me pretty hard when I got bit twice in one month when I first started keeping. Sometimes people deserve to be slammed. 

I really don't get the whiny attitude on here the last few months. It's not one user - it's several. Out in the world, in an _actual _forum, you expect the harsh people like Poec54 to come out of the woodwork. The people that won't hold your hand and will reprimand you for mistreating the animals you're caring for. It's not that we welcome it in the real world, but we certainly expect it. We acknowledge that not everyone is coddling or even particularly nice. Anyone that has spent any time in a university can think of a professor that is just plain mean, and yet their know their field above all else. I don't really see how this is a vastly different scenario. 

Is it his obligation or right to demean users? That's up for debate, and even I'll admit that he's a thorny bush. But he knows what he's talking about. And for the record, I've never seen him immediately attack a user for ignorance on husbandry. No, that doesn't come until the user has repeatedly ignored advice and given justification for their poor actions. Or just plain didn't do basic Tarantulas 101 research. As a side note, don't think that Poec54 is the only harsh old-timer around here. He's just the most active of them. This post could have been about any one of them, but in the spirit of staying somewhat on topic, here you are.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Love 1


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 7, 2016)

Who cares why people name them?  They are just as entitled to name them as you are entitled not to.  Just leave people alone to do their own thing and get on with yours.  If you feel that a post is 'beneath' you - move onto one more in line with your own interests.  This superiority complex that some people have isn't welcoming anyone to want to be here.  People who are afraid to post - don't post. And maybe a spider dies because of it.  That's not cool in my books... not cool at all.
Obviously you give far more importance to these posts than you think because you have spent such an abundance of time on it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 7, 2016)

EulersK said:


> The people that won't hold your hand and will reprimand you for mistreating the animals you're caring for.


Except this isn't a thread about someone mistreating their tarantula - it is a completely harmless thread about naming them.  There is a huge difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Brendan Straut (Apr 7, 2016)

The insinuation was that by thinking of clever names for Ts, people are somehow mistreating them or neglecting them. That's just silly. That's all I was saying. Poec54 is  a wonderful asset to this community, and more often than not reprimands with more than enough reason, (like getting bit twice in a month).

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## EulersK (Apr 7, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> Except this isn't a thread about someone mistreating their tarantula - it is a completely harmless thread about naming them.  There is a huge difference.


Since we're obviously referring to Poec54 here, let's go with it. Read the first few pages. Just like _everyone _else, he gave his input. And he actually threw in his two cents and walked away - he didn't post for quite some time. And then someone calls him out and makes a smart remark. I absolutely agree with you in your first post, to be clear. "This superiority complex that some people have isn't welcoming anyone to want to be here. People who are afraid to post - don't post. And maybe a spider dies because of it. That's not cool in my books... not cool at all." I agree, but where we differ is that I do not see this superiority complex that you're referring to. People with a (sometimes excessive) passion for these animals? Sure, and conversations certainly get heated. But people with a superiority complex do not answer basic questions about husbandry, which many senior users do.

I don't believe that you've read the more recent, long posts. This thread derailed quite some time ago; we've been talking about the attitude of the forum for literally pages now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 7, 2016)

I did read through it - until my Drama Meter went off the charts.  No, I decided to respect the initial post and provide a logical, and fact based, reason why naming tarantulas is more beneficial than some people think and why it should not be so easily dismissed as being trivial.


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 7, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> - If you feel that a post is 'beneath' you - move onto one more in line with your own interests.
> 
> - This superiority complex that some people have isn't welcoming anyone to want to be here.
> 
> ...


 
- The important issue is not that these threads are 'beneath' me; I don't care.  They're beneath the people we _really_ need to attract and bring back.  I don't see you or any of the other complainers putting much effort into answering questions and helping people.  Why aren't you carrying more of the load? 

- The most important people to 'welcome' here *by far* are the big collectors/breeders/taxonomists.  They're worth their weight in gold.  Without them, we're a school with no teachers.  That's where we're headed.  You're working on chasing off the last of the teachers. 

- I've helped many people and saved _many_ spiders in the process.  One reason why I have so many positive responses. 

- I periodically take a stand on a pointless thread, and try to explain to members the connection between the increasing frequency of those and the increasing scarcity of 'experts.'  Some get it, some don't.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 7, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> I decided to respect the initial post and provide a logical, and fact based, reason why naming tarantulas is more beneficial than some people think and why it should not be so easily dismissed as being trivial.


There's a difference.  Naming spiders has value to the uninformed  general public; it's trivial on a tarantula forum.   When someone comes here asking about why Twinkles isn't doing well, we tell them we need to know the genus/species, size, sex, temp, cage set up, etc.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 7, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Why aren't you carrying more of the load?


I was an active member on a handful of forums many years ago - when people like Rhys and Stan were still active. I left because of people like you who go out of their way to belittle those who have less knowledge. Because of people who feel that the only voices worthy of being heard are those belonging to "big collectors/breeders/taxonomists".
I guess these forums are still more about stroking a few egos instead of trying to help people be better tarantula keepers.  I joined again in the hopes that there might be some new, more accepting, voices about. Unfortunately it is still as elitist as ever. 

"The mediocre teacher tells. The good teacher explains. The superior teacher demonstrates. The great teacher inspires." William Arthur Ward

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 7, 2016)

Now, I take sides with Poec for just a few reason, which may seem trivial to both arguments.

I have named a couple of my spiders. Would I do it again? No. I simply refer to them as "Poecilotheria spp. "Male1" and so on.

Everyone who is calling Poec's argument useless and stupid ISN'T giving a valid reason as to why. All they're saying is "it's not hurting so stop bashing" or "you're mean poec"

When in actuality, it IS hurting. I absolutely DESPISE it when people (certain user with a K I'm referring to) come on saying "Little Darling" or "My precious princess" is sick, or happy or anything like that.
If you want to be educated and NOT ridiculed on a LEARNING forum for discussion, please stop acting like this. You know how we get pissed when someone uses common names because they're arbitrary and generally a problem? THAT'S HOW THIS IS.  People, This isn't rocket science. Go to The Watering Hole or some retarded facebook community for idiots who think they're cool because they own spiders, and add feelings and thoughts to primitive arthropods if that's your thought process.

What Poec's saying is true. I've more or less left the mantis hobby completely due to idiots doing this stuff, humanizing their pets, and acting like this is a forum for small children, or people with learning disabilities. Even the big mantis keepers have either left, post once every year or two, or have become so clustered, that they've just gone with the "You can't beat 'em, join 'em" mentality. This hobby is still relatively new, and we're effectively killing it. I hate to say it, but this generation is so self-absorbed with feeling, emotion, and making sure everyone's happy and tip-top, they can't take any criticism or anyone saying "<EDIT>." Please people, use a LITTLE common sense, just enough so you don't look like you're disabled.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 7, 2016)

All of those concerns about the people that aren't anymore here lead me to think about Homer & the Indian CEO of Kwik E Mart.






Listen and replace "Kwik E Mart" with AB expert, muahahahah

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Brendan Straut (Apr 7, 2016)

A school is just as pointless without any students. You need teachers willing to teach and students willing to learn. I'll admit that some of the people on these forums are not willing to learn and indeed have a minimal interest in the hobby. There are also people like me who are eager to learn, and who did do their research before,  not after,  getting a T. I never was on this sight during the Golden days, I wasn't even aware until this thread there was such a time, but I've still found this website to be an indispensable resource, and I've tried to carry my weight recently by answering simple questions I'm qualified to answer (which is not very many). The issue of attitude is present in any hobby, forum, or really any community, but we're all here because we have a shared interest/obsession. And let's be real, this isn't the most popular hobby. Reclusive, venomous spiders are not most people's idea of a pet or hobby. That means that the few of us that are here are it. Let's try to focus on that, and foster that interest in new people, because one day the students do become the masters, if they don't then the knowledge goes no where.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Love 1


----------



## matypants (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm pretty much done here. I'm a 45 year old former Marine (2nd marines '90-94) and I don't need this. I certainly don't need anyone telling me I'm soft because I can't handle some douche acting like they are my internet professor that I have to kiss up to. Screw it. This place is a waste of time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 7, 2016)

How about everone takes a deep breath and start over. 
It would be more constructive to tell what you want, instead of what you don't want or like. Bashing people get us nowhere. 
This goes for both 'sides'!

If this is not possible, then I suggest that the mods put a lock on it,since it is deteriorating fast.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 7, 2016)

Online forums are about bringing a diverse demographic of people, who share the same interest, together from all corners of the world.  Some of them you are going to like - some of them you won't.  Some you will agree with - some you won't. Some will have a lot of knowledge - some of them won't. It is an online forum - not some local group meeting at the neighbourhood library!
A handful of people do not control who uses this forum and how this forum is used - it is a platform for everyone. You would think that we have to put up with enough people judging and being intolerant of this hobby *outside* of it - it is just detrimental all round when those judgmental and intolerant people are *within* it.
I would never still have tarantulas today, or know what I know about them, if I had stayed on these forums.  Good thing my love of spiders trumped how toxic places like this can be for them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I went through and quoted what I think are important enough posts for me to address specifically.  Best of luck to those of you with the time and energy left to read through it.



ArachnaeEsoterica said:


> Some people don't name pets unless they're fluffy but I name them all.My Grammastola Pulchripes are Veronica and Belial, my Asian Forest scorpion is Barbie (or Barbera) (even after I sexed that it was a male and not a female a few months ago); My P. cambridgei is Pumkinhead and Muspel for my P. Muticus. I don't know about the Avic pink toe yet, it reminds me of a tiny little kitten.


This is a difficult post for me.  At first, I can understand Poec's initial response, which, to me, isn't nearly as offensive as the first two quoted below this.  More on that later.

For now, what I'd like to say specifically to @ArachnaeEsoterica is this:  If you're going to try and list your spiders (both here and in your signature, which I believe is actually not even allowed...), then please list them correctly.  My assumption is you're still pretty new in the hobby, and that's fine, but I would suggest you (and a couple others on here) understand that the correct way to type an animal's binomial nomenclature is with the genus capitalized, species NOT capitalized, and in all italics.

Example - _Grammostola pulchripes
_
AE (Can I call you AE?) - you're all over the map with yours.  You use a common name with the scorpion, and then your last one you somehow create this hybrid 'Avic pink toe', which honestly just confuses the crap out of me.  As a side note, it's spelled Grammostola, not Grammastola.

These are all things you learn over time and I understand that, so please don't think I'm trying to berate you.  More on that topic further down as well.



Vezon said:


> I don't name mine because it would be too hard to remember them all. Also the fact that they aren't really pets. Naming your tarantulas is like naming fish in a fish tank.


It's not a fact that they aren't pets; it's an opinion.  It's *your* opinion and you are certainly entitled to it, but that's really as far as it goes.  Same with your last sentence - that's your opinion and you should state it as such.



louise f said:


> Nothing just nothing. it would be completely pointles


Your opinion.



louise f said:


> Yeah agree, it`s not like a cute puppy or a cat


It is just as much like a puppy/cat as it is unlike a puppy/cat.  What exactly is your point here?



Poec54 said:


> Names fall by the wayside as a collection grows.  There are those that would think it's foolish to start in the first place.  The time spent coming up with clever names is better spent learning about the animals themselves.  How many members know the countries and climates their spiders are from and which subfamilies they're in?


Your first two sentences I can agree with.  Your last sentence I can understand and relate to.  It's this one that gets me though:



Poec54 said:


> The time spent coming up with clever names is better spent learning about the animals themselves.


This is, as I've said to several others already, your opinion.  @Poec54, I remember years ago when you were newer to the forums (definitely NOT new to the hobby though) and from what I recall, you and I operate off of very similar logic/reasoning.  That said, you've got no idea how much time is spent learning about the animals vs coming up with a name.  Granted, one can assume (probably within reason) that most people don't spend much time on the former.  But really, that's not for you to say, and is thus far the most offensive thing said in this thread.

I play video games.  I breed fat tailed geckos.  I run ~20 miles a week.  I do what *I* want to do, within the law, and it's not for anyone else to decide but me.



scorpanok said:


> the only inverts in my collection that have names are the ones that have a lot of personality.


Google 'anthropomorphizing'.   It's what you're doing right now.



Tim Benzedrine said:


> There are people that get the impression that you are trying to be pretentious by rattling off the scientific names to them. I suppose there could be something to that if you know  that the person could not care less about the scientific name. I think of, and usually refer to mine using the proper designations, but I have several that I also have pet names for. For example, my Lasiodora parahybana, the L.P., in writing is "Elpy". My B. smithi is "Geronimo" due to a rather frightening plummet taken early on as a s'ling. A couple I've named after folks that mean something to me.
> But I really don't like using the common names in the pet trade very much either, for the obvious reasons. At the end of the day, naming is a convention that I use sporadically depending on the circumstances. But it doesn't make a person less of a keeper if they like to use a pet name as long as they are aware that it isn't always useful to refer to them in that manner..
> On the matter of "pets" it's a matter of semantics. I don't consider more primitive creatures to be pets, but I don't think that is any worse than thinking of them as specimens either. I'm not a scientist, and not even a collector, so "pet" is as good a description as any.  "Pet fish" does sound weird, though.


Hi Tim.  This is one of your shorter posts so I figured I'd quote it in its entirety.  Pretty much everything you've said here, and in your subsequent posts, I agree with.  Good to see you're still around.



Formerphobe said:


> Some of us can walk and chew gum at the same time...


Hi to you too, @Formerphobe !



Poec54 said:


> Not giving silly names to deaf pets doesn't mean a person has no imagination or creativity, just that they prefer to use it in other ways, like designing cage layouts, or in artistic fields.  One could argue that it takes infinitely more imagination to make a painting or create music than it does to make up spider names.


At this point, I've pretty much determined the rest of your 'contribution' here to be crap.  I think I quote you later on but can't remember.  Guess we'll find out when I get there...
One thing I'm going to suggest you do, is begin your posts with 'in my opinion', unless you're actually quoting scientific fact.



Brendan Straut said:


> I think its amazing that you can catch crap on this website just for *considering* naming a T. If you don't have the time or interest to name your T's more power to you. Don't tell people who do that they are wasting their time and should be spending it elsewhere. As if a name is going to take precedence over husbandry and care in the eyes of a new owner.
> My Albo is unnnamed, unsexed, my LP is Donna (From Parks and Rec) and my Avic Avic is Arwen (Lord of the Rings)


Agreed.



Poec54 said:


> I wouldn't quite call it crap.


And I don't care what you'd call it.  Can't call it much worse without it being against the rules.



Poec54 said:


> I wouldn't quite call it crap.  We've had many pointless _'What should I name my spider'_ threads, seems like the majority are by people that don't know much about husbandry, breeding, or taxonomy.  Maybe naming is the priority.
> 
> BTW, I've been doing this a lot longer than you have, helped many more people than you have; is it really up to you to tell _me_ what I'm allowed to say to people here?


This post encapsulates the elitist mentality you have and is exactly what we *don't* need here.  I'll concede you're knowledgeable, but if you're not approachable, then it doesn't do anyone any good.

Not sure how much weight *my* posts carry around here nowadays, but I'll say this anyway: Shut up.



Brendan Straut said:


> Also, if you're so concerned about your time, maybe you shouldn't be in the "Tarantula Chat" forum telling other people that their forum is a waste of time.


Exactly.  Take your valuable time elsewhere and stop wasting ours.



BorisTheSpider said:


> How about this ? If you want to name them then name them if you don't then don't . Now isn't that simple . If you are into the scientific end of T husbandry then good , if you are into the fuzzy little pet end then also good . I don't think either side is right or wrong , just that you should respect the views of those who differ from your opinion .


Agreed.



Poec54 said:


> Perfect, name them what you want at home, and let's not tie up the forum with the naming threads.


The forum isn't exactly short on space.  Get out of this thread if you've got nothing more to contribute.



Poec54 said:


> Never said I know the most, there's _a lot_ of people that know much more than I do.  But almost all of them have stopped coming here.  Those are the guys we all can learn from.  It would be nice that when they do make a visit, we'd have more to offer them than threads on naming spiders, spider tattoos, my rose hair won't eat, etc.  I'd love to get some of those guys back.  There used to be big collectors, breeders, & taxonomists from all over the world gathering here for regular discussions.  Cutting edge stuff.  That's what we need again.


We've still got that, just not here.  There are places other than AB for us to grow and learn.



Belegnole said:


> Poec, The reason many do not frequent this forum is not because people talk about silly stuff. It is because this site is known for being toxic. My first day back I saw a few threads that were so toxic I spoke to the top dog about it. This before I made a single post after years of being away.
> 
> There is great knowledge here and it can be a great place to learn and share. But the way that many here are treated is just horrid.


And _*this is why I rarely stop by*_.  I left to get away from the exact crap that this thread has turned into.  This post is spot-on.



edesign said:


> Bit of ignorance here, where is that list? Honest question. I see you can sort top members via number of msgs, via positive ratings, and a couple of others. I'm curious because when I read old threads while researching things I'll come across members that I forgot about from when I was most active (2004-2006/7) and jogs my memory of the quality of their posts. I remember Steve Nunn posting, Rick West, B.F. something (Eastern European/Russian sounding) or I've butchered it, RobC, someone that was really good with the scientific side of centipedes, and probably a good few I don't remember. Good times.
> 
> The only one I have with a real name is one of my firsts, an Lp, that I named Pinky. Very original. I named my first one Elsie. Any others have been more nicknames or variations of the species name, more for ease of saying and easier for others who visit to remember. I know the scientific names of all my T's and think it's something every keeper should as well (of theirs I mean, not mine, I'm not that narcissistic haha). If someone realizes why it's important it can pique their interest in other aspects of the hobby beyond how cool looking their pet is. Then possibly more. Ripple effect.


Hey @edesign !  Good to see you!  I doubt I'm on the list you're referencing either, although I haven't looked.  Don't get me started on Robc...



edesign said:


> I believe the "toxic" comment stretches back a long ways. It's not just the few old timers who are still here (I haven't been active enough lately to really notice anything), this forum has had plenty of members blasted with attitude even when I first joined. I've been on both sides early on but these days I try to keep it civil and understanding. Mellowing with age heh.


I agree with this as well.  Been trying to exercise the 'civil/understanding' muscles but this thread has been a difficult one.



Poec54 said:


> Thank you EulersK.  Those that disagree with my approach, why aren't _they_ stepping up & answering questions and helping people on a regular basis?  Why aren't they sharing their knowledge?  Don't have the time, don't care, don't have much experience?  If they can give better answers, why don't they?  Anyone can sit and complain.  Walk the talk.
> 
> I just looked at my ratings.  I've got 9,268 positive ratings, and 33 negative (_mostly from one person_).  What's that, about 99.5%?  Likewise almost all of the ones I've given have been positive.  Toxic?  Doesn't sound like it.  Seems like people get along here pretty well.


Are you specifically out to just contradict/argue?  Or is it to toot your own horn?  At this point I suppose it could be either, but this post doesn't really have much substance other than one or both of those goals.



GSA8 said:


> yet this site has more than its fair share of people providing incorrect husbandry, posting about it, and taking offense when a knowledgeable individual attempts to correct them.


This has truth to it as well, and I have personal experience with it.  It gets tough correcting the same stuff over and over, and at a point you just stop sugar coating things and answer in a matter-of-fact way that is often times misinterpreted as being a jerk.



edesign said:


> I was infamous for search engine scolding. I've long since learned to just keep scrolling. It's amazing how fast you can get 10 pages deep if you do that lol. Also why I don't post much even when I am browsing. I'm not inclined to add "me too" responses most of the time. If it's already been answered I'll keep scrolling. But yeah, I always do lament the same posts popping up daily on ANY forum. I've just become apathetic in a way, people are lazy in general and want to be spoon-fed, it's a double-edged sword feeding that though. On one one you keep people interested in the hobby but on the other you're also enabling the behavior.


I agree with all of this



Tuffz said:


> I have no idea what happened to the thread but i'll stick to the topic
> 
> The only one i kinda named is a p. Regalis male, Bort. Friends and family named some but i honestly don't remember moat of what they came up with. Neither do i call/present any of them by anything other than their scientific names (g. Rosea was called fru fru, rosie, rozy and miško)


I assume you're kind of new as well and just want to offer a correction to you - you've got the capitalization backwards.  Genus should be capitalized, species lowercase.  



Tivia said:


> I only have three Ts right now and only one has a "pet name".  I had two versicolors originally, so I called them Thing 1 and Thing 2.  Thing 2 passed away sadly, so I only have T1 left.  I haven't named my other two, but I'm not opposed to it.  I call them by their scientific names as I don't know common names all that well. If people want to name their Ts, have at it.  It doesn't bother me any.
> I'm lucky that I live with someone who is very knowledgeable about Ts and was once a very active member here (an 'old timer' if you will), so I can pick his brain with questions if need be.  I have not personally run into any issues with any member here, but I've sat on the side lines and watched some serious flaming go on.  I've found that a lot of the 'controversial' members have a lot of experience and valuable info to share and a low tolerance for bull-oney.


Sounds like you've got a pretty stand-up guy at home.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 2


----------



## mistertim (Apr 7, 2016)

Poec, are


Poec54 said:


> Names are fine for the public.  They don't own tarantulas, few probably ever will, so there's not much point in them learning the scientific names.  They won't use them, won't remember them.  But that has nothing to do with this forum, which is a gathering of tarantula owners/collectors/breeders/dealers.  We're specialists.  This site was created so we'd have things to talk about of more substance than regular threads about clever name suggestions.


In fairness, I think you're being a little myopic here. People giving their tarantulas names hardly keeps them from coming here or talking about scientific tarantula things, or being able to talk about the same.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Lander9021 (Apr 7, 2016)

ArachnaeEsoterica said:


> Some people don't name pets unless they're fluffy but I name them all.My Grammastola Pulchripes are Veronica and Belial, my Asian Forest scorpion is Barbie (or Barbera) (even after I sexed that it was a male and not a female a few months ago); My P. cambridgei is Pumkinhead and Muspel for my P. Muticus. I don't know about the Avic pink toe yet, it reminds me of a tiny little kitten.


My grommastola rosea is called sativa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jiacovazzi (Apr 7, 2016)

Belegnole said:


> Poec, The reason many do not frequent this forum is not because people talk about silly stuff. It is because this site is known for being toxic. My first day back I saw a few threads that were so toxic I spoke to the top dog about it. This before I made a single post after years of being away.
> 
> There is great knowledge here and it can be a great place to learn and share. But the way that many here are treated is just horrid.



And why is that? Because of pontificating hobbyists that think they should decide what threads are worthy of being posted on a T hobbyist site. Playing moderator again...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jiacovazzi (Apr 7, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> 'Insufferable' with 9,275 positive responses?


How many people did Donald trump to get to vote for him? There are lots of brown nosers on this forum.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## jiacovazzi (Apr 7, 2016)

xhexdx said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I went through and quoted what I think are important enough posts for me to address specifically.  Best of luck to those of you with the time and energy left to read through it.
> 
> ...


^ this. I can't like this enough.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 7, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> There are lots of brown nosers on this forum.


 
What's keeping you from answering more questions and helping more people here?  You've said you're a long-time tarantula keeper (20 years?) & have 'quite the collection.'  Use it to the benefit of this forum.  I haven't seen you post anything that someone in the hobby several months doesn't already know.  Walk the talk.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 7, 2016)

I love this. People with "Gold in their hands" debating about a useless, no harm at all for/to the hobby, concern. I can do nothing but laugh hard.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## jiacovazzi (Apr 7, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> What's keeping you from answering more questions and helping more people here?  You've said you're a long-time tarantula keeper (20 years?) & have 'quite the collection.'  Use it to the benefit of this forum.  I haven't seen you post anything that someone in the hobby several months doesn't already know.  Walk the talk.


I walk it. I just don't like to trudge through the mud of this forum. Many people I've sold to, answered questions, and helped can attest to that.  I've made a lot of friends this way. Furthermore, You don't see everything..There's more to this hobby than outside THIS forum. 

I lurk and try to gain information and learn, but I'm sick of reading condescension to other keepers. If you don't like what you're reading, MOVE ON.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey @Chris LXXIX , want to see if a subforum for cats can be made? I think we should dedicate part of AB for cats.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 7, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Hey @Chris LXXIX , want to see if a subforum for cats can be made? I think we should dedicate part of AB for cats.


Already exists something like that. I think it's called "Not So Spineless Wonders" if i'm not wrong. Me? Cats? Eh. Mine are lovely, trained to kill "those who fly" and those entitled to watch for my inverts when i'm not home ;-)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 7, 2016)

I wonder how far we can derail this thread until an admin comes in and cleans it.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 7, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Ooooh, sounds like you're do for a good one you Italian:wideyed:......aaahh, maybe later.


And aren't you happy, mah 'lollipop' ? I'm the only Italian here (save for TarantulaHawk, a "true spider" expert).

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 7, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> I walk it. I just don't like to trudge through the mud of this forum. Many people I've sold to, answered questions, and helped can attest to that.


 
You help the people you sell to, but don't want to help members here very often?  Businessman looking out for his customers & cash flow; that's not self-serving?  You could reach a lot more hobbyists needing help by being more active here.  I answer as many questions as I do by default: there's few experienced people left, and some of those like yourself, aren't making much effort. 

_To all of those dissatisfied:_ 
Who amongst is you is going to rise to the occasion and field a lot more questions?  You've shown you care enough about this forum to express your disapproval of the current state of affairs; do you care enough to spend more time here helping more people, showing by example how you think things should be done?  The more effort you make, the less involved I'll be.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 7, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> _To all of those dissatisfied:_
> Who amongst is you is going to rise to the occasion and field a lot more questions?  You've shown you care enough about this forum to express your disapproval of the current state of affairs; do you care enough to spend more time here helping more people, showing by example how you think things should be done?  The more effort you make, the less involved I'll be.


Poec, this is only a thread talking about an innocent, silly for someone and definitely not harmful for/to the hobby, issue.
Has nothing to do with a good, and for free brotherly advice, nor with the use/abuse of common names, a *disgrace *for the hobby. Nor with a single keeper wrong/stunt etc attitude.


Don't say things like that. Things like "to be less involved". The hobby needs experienced people like you.

I share your concerns about the people that aren't anymore here, but there's a lot more to consider aside from what you said. Things and personal, life facts, that we don't know. 

Plus, on the other hand, taxonomists and skilled breeders aren't lawyers (just for saying... if i throw a stone now out of my window, i guarantee you i hit 20 of those in the head).

Who said that those people will *NEVER *come back here, to begin with?


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 7, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Now, I take sides with Poec for just a few reason, which may seem trivial to both arguments.
> 
> I have named a couple of my spiders. Would I do it again? No. I simply refer to them as "Poecilotheria spp. "Male1" and so on.
> 
> ...


I'm disabled not stupid. I know the scientific name of my T. I also have a "cutesy" name for her. I know where her species came from and the microclimate--is that too big a word for you?  I explained scientific names to a pet store worker yesterday. The knowledgeable people weren't there.  
You need to take a mandatory community service gig to learn that learning disabled and/or physically
disabled people aren't necessarily mentally challenged. 
Back to subject. I think (yes. I'm disabled and I think)  that we need to learn how breed these beautiful creatures before they become extinct. I suspect combined actions are leading to their demise. 
By next year I want to breed my B. albopilosom. She will be mature then and I'll know what I'm doing. I want to breed Euathlus trucul.  I want to find them first. I want to find G. pulchra and breed them. 
Going to cool off now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jiacovazzi (Apr 7, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> You help the people you sell to, but don't want to help members here very often?  Businessman looking out for his customers & cash flow; that's not self-serving?  You could reach a lot more hobbyists needing help by being more active here.  I answer as many questions as I do by default: there's few experienced people left, and some of those like yourself, aren't making much effort.
> 
> _To all of those dissatisfied:_
> Who amongst is you is going to rise to the occasion and field a lot more questions?  You've shown you care enough about this forum to express your disapproval of the current state of affairs; do you care enough to spend more time here helping more people, showing by example how you think things should be done?  The more effort you make, the less involved I'll be.


I said sold to and helped. I do not have a T business, but I do buy, sell, and trade to increase my knowledge base and maintain my collection. My phone is always on to talk to any keepers I know with any questions they have. As for this forum, pontificating and elitist members have made it toxic. 

Why would anyone want to be more active here when there are more experienced hobbyists flaming members and derailing threads? What information is to be gained? The beauty of this forum is that you can view and post wherever you like, and if there's something you don't like then you don't have to look at that page. Many members I see just answer questions from newbies by telling the OP to " use the search function" I would read over what xhexdx wrote, as he hit the nail on the head, regarding you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## matypants (Apr 7, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> I said sold to and helped. I do not have a T business, but I do buy, sell, and trade to increase my knowledge base and maintain my collection. My phone is always on to talk to any keepers I know with any questions they have. As for this forum, pontificating and elitist members have made it toxic.
> 
> Why would anyone want to be more active here when there are more experienced hobbyists flaming members and derailing threads? What information is to be gained? The beauty of this forum is that you can view and post wherever you like, and if there's something you don't like then you don't have to look at that page. Many members I see just answer questions from newbies by telling the OP to " use the search function" I would read over what xhexdx wrote, as he hit the nail on the head, regarding you.


He literally did not address a single point mentioned in that post. A post made by an Arachnogod no less. And he won't. LOL


----------



## MrsHaas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sorry, poec, but team Benzedrine all the way here...

I have 40 and each are named, but I also know the scientific names for each as well.  No harm in having a little fun as long as u got ur facts strait!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mistertim (Apr 7, 2016)

crone said:


> I'm disabled not stupid. I know the scientific name of my T. I also have a "cutesy" name for her. I know where her species came from and the microclimate--is that too big a word for you?  I explained scientific names to a pet store worker yesterday. The knowledgeable people weren't there.
> You need to take a mandatory community service gig to learn that learning disabled and/or physically
> disabled people aren't necessarily mentally challenged.
> Back to subject. I think (yes. I'm disabled and I think)  that we need to learn how breed these beautiful creatures before they become extinct. I suspect combined actions are leading to their demise.
> ...


Is there a person here who is saying anything about you being disabled?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 7, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Go to The Watering Hole or some retarded facebook community for idiots who think they're cool because they own spiders, and add feelings and thoughts to primitive arthropods if that's your thought process.


Uggghh!  Do people really still use that repulsive slur? I thought that went extinct long ago. It certainly has for those with a lick of common sense and decency.  Regardless of what valid point you might have had - you have lost any and all credibility using the 'R' word slur.  It's disgusting and offensive.



> I've more or less left the mantis hobby completely due to idiots doing this stuff, humanizing their pets, and acting like this is a forum for small children, or people with learning disabilities. Please people, use a LITTLE common sense, just enough so you don't look like you're disabled.


You are vile and disgusting. YOU are the problem with this community - not those who might have physical or mental challenges.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 7, 2016)

mistertim said:


> Is there a person here who is saying anything about you being disabled?


Absolutely there was!  Please see my post before this one.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 7, 2016)

Please folks, try to remain civil. I get irritated too, but when we resort to personal attacks, it ensures that this sort of debate gets shut down entirely. There are points being made by both sides of the issue. Clearly there is a problem here, what differs is which side of the issue is correct. I don't think either side is absolutely correct, but I do firmly believe that people who are excited about their first forays into the hobby are given a rather short shrift and should be at least begrudgingly tolerated rather than the "I don't suffer a fool gladly" routine. You have those who like for at least one area to be about tarantulas AND enjoying the hobby as something less than a scientific endeavour, and those that pretty much believe the opposite. Until some sort of middle ground is established, I honestly believe that the forum as a whole will suffer. despite what a few individuals may think to the contrary, I don't want the boards to become a Disneyland, but neither to I want it to become some dull, lifeless forum of academics quibbling over the proper number of hairs on a spiders rump to separate it from another species. Which is okay in and of itself, and certainly of interest to some. But also has about as much importance to many keepers as what somebody names their tarantula does. I wouldn't get nearly as perturbed to see somebody (hopefully gently) suggest that such threads be taken to tarantula chat when posted in the Questions and Discussions" forum. Which I don't necessarily consider holy ground, but at least if it is not used as designated (which I have done on occasion, I won't try to play the innocent victim here) somebody could have grounds for objection, which is not really the case in this sub-forum.

Now, I have to add something that gave me a chuckle. I just popped over to the American Tarantula Societie's FB page and a debate over naming spiders was the first item there. I wonder if somebody here decided to see how the debate would play out there, or if it is just an amazing coincidence...
So far it is a lot more civil, though.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## mistertim (Apr 7, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> Absolutely there was!  Please see my post before this one.


My apologies then. It wasn't needed.

Not even sure how this is a big point. We all care about our tarantulas, but some do it in a more scientific way than others. As long as they are caring for them appropriately just leave it at that.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 7, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> Absolutely there was!  Please see my post before this one.


Hm. Please re-read. I said ACT like a child or disabled. I'm sorry, I frequent communities where calling someone "idiotic, disabled, or childish" isn't a personal attack, just a generalized insult. Please don't take everything on the internet personally, this isn't 1994. Also, can @advan or tell me a way to make it so I don't see this thread? It's honestly killing braincells just reading it.


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 7, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Hm. Please re-read. I said ACT like a child or disabled. I'm sorry, I frequent communities where calling someone "idiotic, disabled, or childish" isn't a personal attack, just a generalized insult. Please don't take everything on the internet personally, this isn't 1994.


Anyone with a shred of decency is going to take that personally.  And you're right, it isn't 1994, so grow a bit of that common sense you so freely say that others don't have and realize how offensive that has become.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 7, 2016)

Why? What happened in 1994 lol ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Apr 7, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Why? What happened in 1994 lol ?


Well I don't know about 1994, but I've been made to write whole reports about 1984

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 7, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Hm. Please re-read. I said ACT like a child or disabled. I'm sorry, I frequent communities where calling someone "idiotic, disabled, or childish" isn't a personal attack, just a generalized insult. Please don't take everything on the internet personally, this isn't 1994. Also, can @advan or tell me a way to make it so I don't see this thread? It's honestly killing braincells just reading it.


Apology accepted. Thank you.


----------



## Sana (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you Tim.  The debate will go on and on for ages, and probably there will never be an established proper answer.  Those that wish to continue this discussion/debate on this particular thread should be encouraged to do so without insults or mud slinging before one of the mods has to step in and close this thread.  They will do so if they feel it is necessary and it's likely bordering on that now.  

No idea how I ended up with the personal opinion that debates/discussions should be kept peaceful but there it is.   I understand feeling passionately about a subject.  I'm spending a lot of time trying to teach my young son that having an opinion and passion is a good thing but having respect for the opinions of others with differing viewpoints is even more important.  I would like to see this forum continue as a place of both learning and enjoyment and it will be up to the users here to see that it happens.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 7, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> Anyone with a shred of decency is going to take that personally.  And you're right, it isn't 1994, so grow a bit of that common sense you so freely say that others don't have and realize how offensive that has become.


Hey, I'm not some oversensitive child, I don't need  to take things on *THE INTERNET* personally, as I know *THE INTERNET* is a place where people have been saying things like this for a very long time. I'm aware that we most likely use very, very different sites, but please, this isn't _tumblr, _don't take everything as a personal attack and use it as "internet PTSD" and begin ranting about how I should burn on a stick, as that is how this will delve into with your mindset. And with regards to Chris, in early internet days, people took everything personally, and would scream if you called someone dumb. Now, is the cancer fest over, or should I change all of my social media names to Cancer? currently my skype, steam, and facebook are all called Cancer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 7, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> And with regards to Chris, in early internet days, people took everything personally, and would scream if you called someone dumb.


Oh, i see now. Thank you man. One thing i remember about 1994 is a loser called Cobain making a headshot to himself, but, thanks Lord Jesus Christ, not the Internet. 

Here in old word _Italia _were "free" back then, plague arrived years after. Jesus Christ, the Internet in 1994


----------



## matypants (Apr 7, 2016)

This thread is now about animals that don't exist but should:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Love 2


----------



## Belegnole (Apr 7, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Blame the problems on me, but how many long-term collectors/breeders are left to answer questions?  Are you going to step up and field them?  By all means, be my guest.  Show us what you can do.


Poec, My apologies if you believed I was speaking as if you were the reason anyone has chosen not to frequent the forums. I was arguing that I believe that there is a larger reason people disappear from these forums than topics that could be considered silly or repetitious. Personally I would love to see good scientifically sound discussion as I could learn and share. However, as we are mostly hobbyists this must also be a place to share the fun of the hobby.

As to the toxicity unfortunately I have seen too many people discussing it on other sites to not believe what I have also seen for myself. Be that as it may, notice that I am still here.....only we can change it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 7, 2016)

People who are living their lives with mental and physical challenges aren't the idiots - those who continue to defend using offensive slurs and can't get it through their heads why it is offensive are the idiots.  Can you kindly drag yourself into the 21st century and start getting a clue that slurs are no longer acceptable?
And I will call out anyone and everyone using the 'R' word slur - on the internet and in person.  I have zero tolerance for that type of behaviour and I am appalled that anyone could even attempt to defend it. 
Is that what this forum is all about now?  Is that how low this forum has sunk that it's members tolerate those offensive comments being made about people who have mental and physical challenges?  Good grief - if that is the case, then the least of your worries is whether or not people give names to their tarantulas!


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 7, 2016)

Now I have a question that I don't know where to post. 
The "upper end" pet shop I was at yesterday has 2 roughly 3 inch "guyana pinktoes", which I know are Avic avics, for 30$ each. They've got them in shoe boxes even though the main t guy admits to knowing better. I can get tall rubber maid for her. Put X vent. in it.
This will be my 2nd T.  My 1st is a B. albopilosum juvie who's doing extremely well.  
Should I do this?  I'm willing to listen.  I've already read your opinions here and get them
No humidity or temp gauge
A water dish--I've got a peanut butter lid. 
Cork bark. Got some
Substrate is eco earth
Right now the wallyworld container is all I can do $wise. Will get her better one later
Is this okay?


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 7, 2016)

xhexdx said:


> Hi everyone!
> Hi to you too, @Formerphobe !


Hey, Joe! How ya been?
I don't get on here much any more, either. Too busy feeding, watering, observing, rehousing, reading about and naming my tarantulas.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 7, 2016)

Calm down, folks.


Chris LXXIX said:


> Oh, i see now. Thank you man. One thing i remember about 1994 is a loser called Cobain making a headshot to himself, but, thanks Lord Jesus Christ, not the Internet.
> 
> Here in old word _Italia _were "free" back then, plague arrived years after. Jesus Christ, the Internet in 1994



You guys don't remember back in 1994 when the earth blew up? And we all escaped to this planet on the giant space ark. But the government didn't tell the stupider people because....Ohhhh! Nevermind!

A quatloo to anybody who recognizes where that came from.

Also, again, calm down a bit, folks. Using "retarded" in the derogatory sense IS on bad form, I won't defend that (and I have a very good reason to not do so*), but it's just a word, and bickering over things like that will not produce anything positive.

*No, wise guys, I'M not mentally handicapped. Well, maybe a little.  But my sister was.


----------



## MrsHaas (Apr 7, 2016)

My drama llama is LOVING this thread!!!!
Thought, I see us all beating a horse that's been dead for weeks so it's likely to get shit down eventually. 
My poor drama llama will have to graze elsewhere then...


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 7, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Yes, the admins did say that there's a limit to what they'll put up with, and that you and some of your cohorts at the time crossed the line.  They directed those individuals to another part of this forum ('The Watering Hole'?).


AWWW, I never GOT to be a "COHORT" before!!!! 

Want to know why people leave? Maybe for the same reason I pretty much have... unwelcoming, superior attitudes. I don't think it's because people like to name their pets.


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 7, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


> My drama llama is LOVING this thread!!!!
> Thought, I see us all beating a horse that's been dead for weeks so it's likely to get shit down eventually.
> My poor drama llama will have to graze elsewhere then...


Best. Typo. Ever.


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 7, 2016)

crone said:


> Now I have a question that I don't know where to post.
> The "upper end" pet shop I was at yesterday has 2 roughly 3 inch "guyana pinktoes", which I know are Avic avics, for 30$ each. They've got them in shoe boxes even though the main t guy admits to knowing better. I can get tall rubber maid for her. Put X vent. in it.
> This will be my 2nd T.  My 1st is a B. albopilosum juvie who's doing extremely well.
> Should I do this?  I'm willing to listen.  I've already read your opinions here and get them
> ...


uh, what? just make a new thread in "tarantula chat". real easy. will save alot of annoyance on this train wreck of a thread.


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 7, 2016)

crone said:


> Now I have a question that I don't know where to post.
> The "upper end" pet shop I was at yesterday has 2 roughly 3 inch "guyana pinktoes", which I know are Avic avics, for 30$ each. They've got them in shoe boxes even though the main t guy admits to knowing better. I can get tall rubber maid for her. Put X vent. in it.
> This will be my 2nd T.  My 1st is a B. albopilosum juvie who's doing extremely well.
> Should I do this?  I'm willing to listen.  I've already read your opinions here and get them
> ...


I have seen avics in smaller enclosures.  While you couldn't wait forever to rehouse them into a more vertical home - it would probably be okay for a short while at that size.  I don't know what a wallyworld container is, so I can't judge if it is appropriate.
They are considered a good species for beginners because they are more forgiving than some of the other arboreals. And at 3" they are bigger than the far more sensitive spiderlings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 7, 2016)

Blueandbluer said:


> Best. Typo. Ever.


Beaten to the punch! At least it was by one of my minions.


----------



## EulersK (Apr 7, 2016)

Once insults start being thrown, I'm done. Too bad, too. I thought it was at least mildly productive. Time to go completely off-topic!




matypants said:


> This thread is now about animals that don't exist but should:


matypants, I love you and everything you are for giving me this glorious picture. And thank you for your service, by the way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jiacovazzi (Apr 7, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Hm. Please re-read. I said ACT like a child or disabled. I'm sorry, I frequent communities where calling someone "idiotic, disabled, or childish" isn't a personal attack, just a generalized insult. Please don't take everything on the internet personally, this isn't 1994. Also, can @advan or tell me a way to make it so I don't see this thread? It's honestly killing braincells just reading it.


A mod doesn't have to prevent you from seeing this thread, exercise your own free will and go away, look elsewhere.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 7, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> A mod doesn't have to prevent you from seeing this thread, exercise your own free will and go away, look elsewhere.


It's not that yacobi, it's the alerts. I would like them to be shut off.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Trenor (Apr 7, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> It's not that yacobi, it's the alerts. I would like them to be shut off.


I think if you unwatch this thread at the top of the page you wont get them anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 2


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 7, 2016)

_jiacovazzi, xhexdx, Blueandbluer, VanessaS, matypants, Tim Benzedrine:_

Anyone going to volunteer more of their time answering threads and helping members?  This is where you can show you believe enough in what you've said to do something and make a difference.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 7, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> I have seen avics in smaller enclosures.  While you couldn't wait forever to rehouse them into a more vertical home - it would probably be okay for a short while at that size.  I don't know what a wallyworld container is, so I can't judge if it is appropriate.
> They are considered a good species for beginners because they are more forgiving than some of the other arboreals. And at 3" they are bigger than the far more sensitive spiderlings.


Thanks. I'm going to take a big breath and go for it!  I
My anxiety will have me on this site a lot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jiacovazzi (Apr 7, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> _jiacovazzi, xhexdx, Blueandbluer, VanessaS, matypants, Tim Benzedrine:_
> 
> Anyone going to volunteer more of their time answering threads and helping members?  This is where you can show you believe enough in what you've said to do something and make a difference.


As xhexd said, you may be knowledgeable,


Poec54 said:


> _jiacovazzi, xhexdx, Blueandbluer, VanessaS, matypants, Tim Benzedrine:_
> 
> Anyone going to volunteer more of their time answering threads and helping members?  This is where you can show you believe enough in what you've said to do something and make a difference.


Why are you making yourself out to be a saint or a martyr blessing us all with your wealth of information? Don't play the victim here, you're not approachable and come off lacking etiquette and tact. Volunteer all the time you want but you're not helping anyone by acting that way

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 7, 2016)

Poec said:
			
		

> jiacovazzi, xhexdx, Blueandbluer, VanessaS, matypants, Tim Benzedrine:
> 
> Anyone going to volunteer more of their time answering threads and helping members?



Nope. I don't have enough experience. And the pay-grade isn't high enough.  So, I'll settle with the hope that I can occasionally brighten somebody's day with a laugh or two. And wreck an expert's day, apparently. 
Though it is a bit hasty to insinuate that I have never offered any input when I thought I COULD be of help. I'm not so sure that "Keep quiet unless you have something helpful to say." is a healthy way to exist on a community. Certainly not in a sub-forum not specifically designed for it. Getting help in Tarantula Chat is a great thing. but should it be expected? Not really, in my opinion. You seem to be of the opinion that there have been no worthy threads. It is packed full of them. People have been helped here, please don't try to suggest they have not. I think there is a bit of stubbornness involved. Hell's Bells, how many times have I conceded that I sometimes go a goof too far? But, I haven't rigidly adhered to the notion that the chat is ONLY designed for levity and goof-threads, whereas you INSIST on the opposite. Sometimes giving a little ground is a good thing.




EulersK said:


> Once insults start being thrown, I'm done. Too bad, too. I thought it was at least mildly productive. Time to go completely off-topic!


Yeah, I was hoping it wouldn't head that direction myself. Light zingers to break the tension are okay, but I hate to see it degrade past that. And I thought that it was semi-productive as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 7, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> _jiacovazzi, xhexdx, Blueandbluer, VanessaS, matypants, Tim Benzedrine:_
> 
> Anyone going to volunteer more of their time answering threads and helping members?  This is where you can show you believe enough in what you've said to do something and make a difference.


What? You think I have some warped desire to prove myself to you?  You really do have some wicked illusions of grandeur going on, don't you? You do realize that the 'Arachnoemperor' thing is just a cutesy fake title, right?  It's ironic how people criticize those who feel the desire to name their tarantulas on a forum where the members feel the same need to give themselves cutesy fake titles. Hahaha!
I have no desire to participate in a forum whose standards are so low that they make excuses for slurs.  Nope, that is not my thing.
It's all yours, my dear.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cold blood (Apr 7, 2016)

crone said:


> Thanks. I'm going to take a big breath and go for it!  I
> My anxiety will have me on this site a lot


Message me if you want to chat about that avic...I use cheaper set ups all the time.   A good set up shouldn't be a problem.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrsHaas (Apr 7, 2016)

Blueandbluer said:


> Best. Typo. Ever.


SHUT down.. SHUT!! Lol
Jenis potty mouth strikes again!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Apr 7, 2016)

Give your tarantulas names or don't.  Either way, this party is over.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2 | Love 1 | Award 1 | Winner 1


----------

